# Weekly Competition 2022-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' F R' F R U F' U' R' U
*2. *U R' F R' F U' R U R U2 F
*3. *U R' F U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2
*4. *R F' R2 F U' F' U' F R F U'
*5. *R' U' F2 U' R U' R U' R2 U F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U B2 U R2 L U B' D F2 D' F' L R2 B2
*2. *D B2 U2 R2 U' F D F2 L B L2 U B R' B U' R2
*3. *D2 L2 U2 F R B R' U L' F' B' U L2 U D B2 U D2
*4. *L2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 L F2 U' R F2 D2 B' R2 U' R D2 F2 U2
*5. *B2 D' F U D2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 B F' R' D' L' U B' U' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 U L2 B' R2 F R2 B D R2 D2 B U R L D' R' F Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 B' U2 B2 R Uw2 R' F R' L2 Uw' Rw2 U F' Uw2 L2 D Rw' Fw L2 Fw2 Uw R
*2. *L' U F' L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 D R F L2 F' L D' B' Fw2 U' L' D2 Fw2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L B F2 U' Rw Uw' Fw D U2 Fw' F
*3. *L2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' B2 D' R L2 U D R L Uw2 Fw2 F R' L2 D2 B' Uw2 F B' Uw2 B2 L' Uw' Rw2 F L2 Uw' R' Rw D' U Fw D2 Fw
*4. *R2 D2 L' D2 L B2 L2 U2 L D B R2 L F' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 Fw2 R L2 U2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 D' R Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw L' Uw2 R' F2 Rw Uw' F' B2 L Fw2 D
*5. *D' R2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 D' R' B' U' F2 D F' U2 Uw2 Rw2 U D2 F' Rw2 D' F' Rw2 L2 D B' Rw' U R' B D B Fw R2 Fw Uw' R2 Fw2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' U2 Uw D2 Dw2 Lw2 F' Uw2 U2 R' Fw' B' Bw' U2 L' Fw' D2 R L' Uw' Lw2 D2 Bw' L B' D' Lw Rw2 F2 Uw' D2 U2 Fw' L Lw' Dw D2 Lw2 B' Lw2 B Bw L2 F2 R Lw' L Dw2 L' Uw D R' Fw2 Dw' Bw2 B' Fw2 L D B'
*2. *Lw L' F' U D' Rw Fw2 U' Fw' Dw' F' B2 Bw L2 Bw' R Uw2 Lw' Rw' Bw Lw B' Rw R' L2 Dw' U B F2 L' D' Bw' R' Lw U' Bw2 Lw U' Bw Fw2 L Lw' Uw' Rw Fw' L2 R F' R2 F' Lw' L2 Uw F' D Rw2 F L' Rw D2
*3. *B' Dw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 L' Dw Bw Uw Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw' Fw' L2 U Lw Uw2 Rw F2 Uw' R' Fw2 B F' Rw R Dw Lw' Fw Bw2 Dw' Fw Uw D2 F' Rw2 Lw' Uw R Rw' Fw' Uw2 R Bw' L Uw' Bw F' R' Fw2 R U2 R Dw' Lw' Dw Bw L D'
*4. *B2 Bw2 Dw R Uw Bw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw' Lw2 U' Bw2 L2 Lw2 Rw U Dw2 D R2 F L Uw' U2 F' L Bw' F' U B Uw R2 Rw' B' Rw' Bw2 L Dw' L Dw' Lw2 R Uw2 Fw F D' L2 Fw' Dw' Rw U' Fw L2 R2 Fw F2 L R
*5. *Bw D' Bw2 U F2 Bw Uw Bw' D2 Rw D F Uw' R2 Uw' F R' Uw U Fw Dw L2 F2 D Dw2 Lw2 Fw Bw2 D' Bw' Fw Uw U' Lw R L2 Rw2 Fw2 D B F Fw' Uw' L B Fw2 Dw' B' R' U' B2 R Dw Lw R' F U' F Fw' Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' U R Fw U' Lw U2 Bw Uw L2 R' Rw2 Dw L' U Lw2 B 3Uw' F B2 Bw R' Uw Lw 3Uw2 R D2 L' R2 D' 3Uw2 L D2 L2 U R' 3Fw' Rw U' Fw2 D Lw2 Bw' Fw' 3Uw B Bw' Fw Uw2 3Fw' D2 Fw' F2 3Uw2 Lw L' F' Fw2 R Lw Dw R2 3Fw Bw' Lw2 Bw Rw2 F Bw U' L F2 Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw Uw' Dw D Bw2
*2. *D' Fw2 F2 D B' Rw2 B' Uw' 3Rw2 Lw2 Dw' D Lw2 B Uw R' Bw R B Dw2 Rw L Lw2 D2 Rw 3Rw' Fw2 B R' Dw' Uw Lw2 U Uw2 B2 D R' Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw Lw2 L' F D Rw Fw' 3Rw2 Rw2 B2 Rw L2 3Fw2 F B' L2 B Bw 3Uw Lw' 3Rw2 Fw 3Fw2 D U' Rw2 Uw2 B' L Dw' B' Dw L' B Uw' Rw' L' U' B' U2 Lw
*3. *Bw2 Dw2 3Rw Rw2 D Fw L2 Fw 3Rw' Bw Rw' Dw2 L2 3Uw R2 L2 F Bw' Rw R2 3Fw' L Lw2 3Fw F Dw2 Uw F U2 3Uw2 B Bw D2 3Uw2 Uw F2 L 3Rw' Uw Bw Uw' 3Uw 3Fw' Fw' Dw' R B R' L' 3Rw2 Dw2 R' B2 F Dw Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' Bw' Uw' Lw U' 3Uw' D Dw 3Rw2 Uw Fw' L Bw 3Uw' Dw' B D2 3Rw' D' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw2 D2
*4. *B' F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 D Lw2 F R' F' L2 B2 3Rw Dw' 3Uw' U D' Uw' Bw U' 3Fw' L2 B U' Rw' Dw2 3Uw2 R' Fw D2 Lw' Bw' Dw' F2 Rw2 Fw' R2 3Fw' B' L' B2 Lw2 Uw R' U' Fw2 Dw' F' U 3Uw Dw L U' L' 3Uw2 U Lw2 Uw' Rw' D2 L' Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw Fw Dw2 L2 Rw Fw' R' 3Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Lw B' L' F2 L
*5. *U2 D Lw' Fw' Dw' Uw2 Fw Rw U2 Rw2 3Rw2 B Uw2 R2 D' Fw' 3Rw R' Uw F' R 3Fw Uw' Dw Bw2 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 3Fw2 Rw' 3Rw2 3Fw' D 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw' Bw2 L' Dw L' 3Fw2 R Bw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 R Bw U' 3Fw F Bw2 Lw2 Rw Uw' L2 F Rw' 3Uw2 R2 Bw2 U2 R2 Lw2 Rw' B' Fw' R Uw2 Lw D' Dw' Uw' F2 3Rw2 U2 R' Dw2 D' 3Uw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *F Uw2 Lw' Fw 3Dw' U2 3Fw' 3Lw F' Rw' Fw' 3Rw2 F 3Lw Bw Rw D2 R B2 Rw' L2 3Uw2 B2 3Rw D' Uw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 U2 3Dw' 3Rw' U F R' B2 3Dw' 3Uw' Lw Dw' 3Bw Fw2 B' 3Lw2 D2 3Fw' D' Fw2 3Bw2 Lw Fw' B2 R2 3Dw2 3Rw 3Lw2 F2 R2 3Fw' 3Uw Uw 3Bw U' 3Bw 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 F' 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw F 3Dw' Bw2 R U2 Bw' B' 3Bw 3Fw2 D 3Bw 3Fw Bw2 Uw Rw2 3Lw2 D2 Rw2 Lw' 3Bw2 F' U Rw2 3Dw2 R' D R'
*2. *R' 3Rw Lw' U2 Bw Lw Dw L2 D Rw2 U Lw' Bw' D' 3Dw Lw2 Uw D' 3Bw2 Fw2 3Rw F' Bw' Dw2 Bw2 L' F' R2 3Dw2 Uw' 3Fw D' 3Dw Uw' U F D2 3Uw' Uw B2 Bw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 F' Uw2 3Fw U' 3Fw' B' D Rw' F2 Lw2 3Lw' Uw 3Fw' Lw2 3Lw2 Uw Rw' R 3Uw2 F2 R2 D2 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw 3Lw 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Dw B Dw Lw 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw' D 3Rw' Uw2 3Lw Rw Lw2 F2 L' U2 Fw' 3Bw Bw 3Lw2 F2 3Uw' Uw2 Bw2 D2 3Lw L2 Bw' U'
*3. *R2 Lw' Fw U Bw2 R 3Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Rw' Uw2 3Lw' R2 Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw2 Fw' Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 F' L' Bw2 B' 3Lw 3Rw Rw B Bw' 3Lw' R2 Bw 3Fw' Uw' L Lw2 Bw2 D2 Uw 3Bw' Bw' B 3Fw' Dw 3Bw F L' F Uw' Rw2 L 3Bw Lw 3Rw2 3Bw B Bw' 3Dw' Bw2 U' 3Lw2 3Bw Bw' Dw' Rw 3Bw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Dw2 B 3Rw2 3Bw Uw' Fw' Dw Bw' Uw R2 3Fw2 Fw2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Lw' D F Rw 3Bw2 U2 3Uw Uw' B' 3Bw' U' 3Rw' B2 3Dw
*4. *3Bw2 B F' 3Uw' 3Rw R2 Rw Fw 3Uw 3Bw 3Dw U' Uw Lw 3Fw2 3Lw Lw2 U' Bw' 3Uw 3Fw L Uw' F' Dw2 B2 R' U 3Rw' Rw' L' R2 Bw L' Uw 3Uw' Bw R Bw' U2 3Fw' 3Dw Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw' F' R2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Lw2 D F 3Dw' 3Rw' Lw' U 3Dw2 F' Uw' U' 3Bw B2 Lw D 3Dw 3Uw2 Rw' R' Lw' 3Rw2 B2 L2 3Bw2 Uw2 L2 R Uw' D' Fw R 3Rw Bw2 3Dw 3Uw R2 3Rw' B2 D2 Uw' 3Dw U2 3Fw 3Bw' B2 Rw2 F2 Rw' F' Lw
*5. *F Bw2 L2 3Dw Lw Uw2 D' Fw' Uw2 3Lw 3Rw2 Uw2 F' 3Uw' 3Rw Fw2 3Rw2 U' 3Dw Bw 3Lw2 Dw2 3Bw 3Rw' B' 3Rw' 3Dw L U' R2 Fw2 L' Rw D 3Uw' 3Bw' F' 3Fw' Fw2 L2 D2 3Lw2 D2 Fw' D' F' Lw U F' Lw2 L 3Fw' 3Bw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 U' B' 3Dw' Bw Fw 3Rw' R 3Dw B Rw2 Uw' Fw L2 Lw2 D' Uw2 3Dw Rw' 3Lw2 Fw L2 F2 Fw' B 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw' Dw' U2 3Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' U R B2 Uw Rw2 F2 Bw2 3Fw' R2 D F' Lw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 R' U2 R U R U2 F' R2 U2
*2. *R U2 R2 U' R2 U R' F U2 R U
*3. *R2 U F' R U2 R' F U2 F U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L2 R2 U2 B U2 B F' R D U L D' U L2 B2 F' R2 U Fw Uw'
*2. *D' B' L' F' R F2 U2 B U' D2 B U2 F2 B R2 B' U2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw
*3. *U2 R2 B U2 B2 F D2 B U R U' R F' U' F2 L' F' U2 F Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 B2 R' U2 L D' L R U' F U2 L B Rw2 Fw2 L U' R' Fw2 U' L2 R' D' L B2 Fw' Rw2 L B L2 U F2 Rw' Fw' R2 Uw2 F Rw2 x
*2. *B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 L D' L' R2 F2 B2 D L2 B' Fw2 R' B' L Fw2 Uw2 D2 B' R Fw2 B Rw2 Uw' F B2 R' Uw2 D' Fw R Uw Rw L2 Fw2 y2
*3. *U' L2 B U2 B U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R' U L F' R B' F2 Uw2 L U2 Fw2 L B' Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw2 L' B2 Uw' L D' F R B Fw' Rw Fw2 R Uw' B' Uw x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Fw' F Bw2 Dw Bw2 Uw' Dw' F2 Lw F Lw' D2 U2 Fw2 L B' Fw2 U' L2 Rw Dw L Rw Bw' F' Dw U' Lw2 F Lw L' F' Lw' Dw2 R F Dw U2 B' F2 D L2 R2 Lw Fw2 F U D' L U' Dw2 Bw2 Rw R2 L2 B2 Uw2 Dw Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw
*2. *D2 Rw L Bw F Lw' Uw' Bw R D2 U Uw2 Lw Bw' Uw L' B U' Uw Fw D2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Rw R U2 R' L2 Bw' F Fw' D' Bw' L' Lw D Lw' Rw2 L2 Dw Fw' Lw' F Rw L' Lw2 U R2 Bw' Uw D2 Bw2 R2 3Rw
*3. *R' F U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw' Lw F2 D' B' R2 Rw2 L Dw' D' R Rw' F2 U' B L' Rw2 Bw2 L R2 B Dw Bw Lw L B' U' Uw' L2 B2 Uw Fw B2 R F' Fw' Uw R Rw F Dw Fw' L' Bw Uw Dw' D B2 Lw2 Uw2 R U Bw' 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Uw' 3Fw' Fw Bw' U D Fw2 B' U2 Bw' L R2 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Bw R Rw Bw2 L2 U' R F' Fw2 3Uw 3Fw Dw2 L Dw D2 Uw' B' D2 Bw2 D' R2 Dw2 Uw U2 D2 F2 Uw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Uw Dw2 3Uw2 B2 Bw2 F L' Rw Uw 3Rw R2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw' D Rw2 R Lw2 B' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw' U' Rw' R2 L2 F2 3Fw2 Bw U D F 3Rw2 x2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' L2 R' 3Rw' 3Bw Fw' 3Dw' 3Fw' Bw2 U' L D' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw' R2 3Rw' Dw' L2 B 3Dw' Bw' 3Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw' Rw' Fw' 3Dw Fw2 L' Uw Dw' 3Dw L Bw Lw' 3Lw' 3Uw' Fw 3Lw' Fw' 3Lw2 3Dw U2 R2 3Lw 3Dw2 F 3Bw 3Lw' Bw D 3Lw2 3Rw' L' 3Uw' F' Uw' 3Uw' Rw F L2 Dw2 L F' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Fw' Dw' Lw' Fw' L' B2 3Lw2 Uw2 L' Dw' D' 3Bw' 3Uw Uw' 3Rw' Dw 3Bw Uw' Rw2 3Lw' U Lw Dw' B 3Uw Uw D2 Dw' Bw R z y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D B R2 F2 R F2 U2 L' R2 F2 D' F L2 D' B U L R2 F' Rw2
*2. *L F L' U' D2 R2 D2 F2 B' R' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 D L2 Fw Uw'
*3. *L B R2 D F' R' F R2 U L2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2
*4. *L' F2 U' B' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L B2 R F R F2 D2 B R2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' F' U D2 B U2 D L2 D R2 F2 U Rw'
*6. *F2 L2 D R' F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B F R' U R' F2 D' Fw'
*7. *L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 U F R D' F2 D F' Rw Uw2
*8. *U2 R2 U B D2 B' L2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D L2 B L' B2 R F Rw2 Uw'
*9. *L2 U' L D' R2 U' B' L B R2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 R B2 L F' Rw Uw'
*10. *B2 R2 F' U L2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D L' B' F D B' U B L Fw' Uw2
*11. *F' B' R2 U' L' U' L' F' R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 R U' Rw' Uw'
*12. *B2 U2 L2 B2 L R2 B2 R U' R D2 L' D2 R2 U' F' L' D Rw2 Uw'
*13. *F B2 D2 B' D' R' F' D L' U B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 B L2 Fw
*14. *R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L D R2 F' R F U2 F' U' L2 Fw' Uw2
*15. *F2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 R D' U' L D2 F' U' R2 U' F2 R Uw2
*16. *R2 B U2 B R2 F R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 L B F R' U B U' Rw' Uw2
*17. *F2 R2 F D2 F2 U B2 R' B L D B2 D2 L D2 F Rw'
*18. *B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D B F' L' D U' B' U B2 R' B L' Fw
*19. *D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' U L2 F2 B' U F2 D L U2 B U2 R' D' Rw'
*20. *B L2 U B L' F2 L B2 R' B2 R2 U' B2 L D2 L2 U' R2 Fw' Uw
*21. *R' F R' L' D' R2 D' F2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 F U' L2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*22. *R2 U B2 U L2 D' R' B R D' L' U2 L' F R2 U' R2 U' Rw Uw'
*23. *L' U F2 R B D B R D' F' R' B R2 F' R2 D2 L2 B' Rw Uw
*24. *D L2 B2 L2 F R' L2 B' R2 U2 D F2 D R2 U B2 R' B2 D Fw' Uw'
*25. *D2 F' L2 B D' R' L2 F' U2 D2 L U' F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 Rw2 Uw2
*26. *D2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 F2 U' R D2 F R D2 L D' U2 B' Rw' Uw'
*27. *F U' B2 L F2 R B2 U2 F2 L' B D' F2 U B2 L' D' B U2 Rw2 Uw
*28. *B L D' F2 D B' L U' D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R F2 L2 B L' Fw' Uw
*29. *R D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F' D2 U B' D Rw' Uw2
*30. *D2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B U' F L2 B2 F' R2 F2 L' F L2 Uw
*31. *F2 U R' F2 U2 B2 D' L D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R' B' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*32. *F2 R U D2 F2 U' B D' L F2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 L2 B R2 U2 Rw
*33. *R' F R' L2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B' U' R' D B' F U2 Rw'
*34. *L' F' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F R B' F U' R' D R Fw'
*35. *L' F' B2 U' F2 L2 D U L2 R2 D B D2 F' D' B F2 U2 R' Uw
*36. *R2 U2 B D2 B D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F U' R U' F R2 F' L D U2
*37. *U' R' B' U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L D2 B2 D2 R' F' R2 B Uw'
*38. *B' L2 U B' L2 B' D2 F' L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 D2 L F U2 Fw' Uw
*39. *F2 U2 L' R' F2 L F2 U2 B D' B2 L2 R' B' D F R U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*40. *R' U D' F' L2 B U2 R' B U L' D F2 R2 U' D' F2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*41. *B R L2 D2 L' U' D' B' D' F D2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 L B2 Rw' Uw'
*42. *R' F' R2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L D2 B R2 F2 U2 L U' Rw Uw
*43. *F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' B L F2 R B' L' U F' Rw'
*44. *U2 D B2 U D R2 F U' B2 L' U B2 L2 U' D' B2 U R2 Uw2
*45. *D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F' R2 F R B R B2 L D' U' L Fw Uw2
*46. *R2 L U R2 U2 B U L' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 R' B' U2 Fw Uw'
*47. *F' U' F2 B U D' R' B' R2 U L' F' U2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 D2 Rw Uw
*48. *R' U D' L D2 B2 U2 B2 U' F D' B2 R2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 Uw'
*49. *U R2 D F2 D' L' B2 U' L2 B2 R F2 D2 L F2 B' R D Rw' Uw
*50. *L2 U2 L U2 D' R' F' D R' F' L' D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D Fw' Uw'
*51. *B U' F' U' D L' F2 D' R U R U' D' F2 L2 D L2 D' Rw Uw'
*52. *R' D' U2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 F R B F2 R' D2 L D' R' B
*53. *B2 F2 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 D L2 R U' R2 B2 D2 R' B L' D F2 Rw
*54. *F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 L U F L2 R' D' B U' L' B2 D' Fw' Uw
*55. *D' R' B2 U2 L2 R' U2 L U F U R' F' L R' U2 F D Rw' Uw2
*56. *B U2 D' F2 U R F' L' B2 U' D2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L F Uw
*57. *L F' R2 D2 F2 D2 B F2 D' U' F U2 B U' B2 U R F' Uw2
*58. *U2 F R2 U L' D2 F L F2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L U' R' Fw Uw2
*59. *R2 B L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' D B' R B' F' L2 D' R2 B F2 Rw2 Uw2
*60. *R' U2 F' U' B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D2 U' F2 L R D B' U' L R2 Fw Uw2
*61. *R2 L2 F' L F R F R2 B U' F U D2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 U Rw' Uw
*62. *F' U' D L2 B R' F2 D2 B D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 D' R D2 Rw2
*63. *B' R B' R2 F2 U F D F2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 F' U F U' Fw
*64. *F R' U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 B L2 D2 L2 U' R D B2 D Fw' Uw'
*65. *U F D2 B' R' F2 R' U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' D' R2 U B Rw
*66. *L' D' L2 D2 L F' D L2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 Rw Uw'
*67. *U2 L U2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 F U' L2 D F2 L R U' R' D' Fw' Uw
*68. *F U2 F2 R U2 F' D F' D2 F' D2 F R2 L2 D2 B' L U' F' Rw' Uw'
*69. *F' U' B' U2 R' F' R' U' L2 F2 B' D2 F2 B U2 R' F R Fw' Uw
*70. *R2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U' F' U B L B2 F' R' B2 F D B2 F Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D B R' D' L B2 D2 U2 L' R2 D2 L B' R D' U' B2 R U'
*2. *F D' L2 B' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F' D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R'
*3. *B2 F2 U' B2 D U' B2 D B' L2 F2 D2 L U2 L2 U R2 B R'
*4. *B U' L' D2 L U2 L' R2 U2 L D2 B D' L U' B U' F' R'
*5. *L F2 L2 U R2 L B' R' U2 L' R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R F' R' U F' B' D2 B L F2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F R' B'
*2. *R' L U R F2 U' D' R2 U2 R F2 L B2 L2 B U F' R'
*3. *D2 L2 F' U L U' F' R2 L2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 R' F
*4. *U F' U' L' U2 R2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 D' L R' D2 U B2 L
*5. *L B L' F2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 F' R D U' L B' L U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D B' D' R U' B' L' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' B U2 B U2
*2. *D F U R L2 U2 R2 D' B' L B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U
*3. *L' D R' U' R' D2 F D B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' R2 D
*4. *U2 F' D2 L' D' F L F' R2 U R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 F
*5. *B R2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 R B' R U L2 U' B' R' D U' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F U2 D R' D B2 D2 U' B2 D B F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R2 B D2 L F2 U R F2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 L F R U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' R' U2 R2 D2 R' F' R U2 L D2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R2
*3. *U L D' B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 B' R F' D' R2 F' D' R'
*4. *L' U L' B F' R' L' F2 U' R U' R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 Fw2 U' R Fw2 D2 Fw2 R' Uw2 U2 D' L Uw2 R2 Fw U2 F' Uw2 R Uw Rw' L' F' D' Fw' L2 Fw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R'
*3. *R B2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 R2 D F' L' R2 U2 F' L D' U2 R' D'
*4. *U' F' R' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U B L' F2 D2 L2 F' R2 Rw2 U Rw2 R Uw2 D R U2 F2 D U' L' Fw' Uw2 L' D L U' Rw' Fw R Uw' L2 Uw' Fw'
*5. *D' Lw' Fw Uw F Rw2 Dw Lw2 R' Dw2 Fw F2 Rw' F' Bw' L2 Fw Dw' F Rw Bw Rw' Dw Rw' Lw D' Dw F' Dw2 Lw2 U2 R D R' B2 Dw Bw' L F D L R2 D L2 B Lw Uw R' F' Fw Uw Lw L2 Dw' Bw Uw' L' Uw' L Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R'
*3. *R2 B L2 F R2 B R2 B2 U F2 L R' F' R F' D2 U2 F U2
*4. *B2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D U' R' F' D B2 R2 L2 F R2 D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F2 L' D' B2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R F' D2 R2 Fw' F Uw2 Fw' D Uw F Rw Fw' Uw R
*5. *D2 Lw' D' B U2 D F' Dw R' Bw2 D B L Dw2 Uw' Lw' R U' F2 Lw' Bw' U2 D2 B Dw R' L2 Uw2 F B2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw R' Bw2 R' Rw' Fw Dw D Uw' Lw' R2 Rw' D L2 R Dw2 R2 U' Rw D B' U F' D' Fw Uw2
*6. *R2 Uw' B' F' Bw' 3Rw2 R' F' 3Rw2 B2 Rw2 R Lw Fw2 L' Lw Fw D Rw' B R' Uw2 Rw' Dw 3Uw2 Lw' Fw B 3Uw L2 3Fw 3Rw2 D Bw2 3Uw2 Rw2 B Dw2 3Rw 3Fw Rw2 3Fw' Bw' Rw 3Uw2 R' Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw 3Uw' R' 3Rw2 F Bw Dw' B' Lw Bw2 L' Bw' Uw2 F Bw 3Rw2 F Uw2 Rw' U Dw2 Fw' R' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw Bw Rw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F R F R U2 R' F' U' R U
*3. *R' B2 R U2 L F2 R2 F2 B U' B U F' R F' D' B D' R2
*4. *D U F B' L F2 L B R D2 B2 R D2 F2 R F2 B2 R' F2 D Rw2 F' R2 Uw2 R B R' B L' Uw2 B2 F' Uw D' R' D R2 L' Rw F Rw Uw' U Fw' F
*5. *B2 Dw R D2 Lw' R2 Bw R2 B' Lw2 L Bw' Fw' B Dw2 Lw B Uw' U2 R2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw' Lw' Uw' B2 Uw2 Bw' B2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw Dw2 Uw2 F2 D2 F2 U Lw2 F' Fw' L2 Lw R2 Uw D L2 Fw' Lw L' R2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw B' L2 F' L Bw'
*6. *3Fw2 F' L Bw L' R D' Fw 3Fw2 3Uw Uw2 3Fw' F2 3Rw2 D2 R' F' 3Fw2 Uw' Lw 3Rw' 3Uw Bw2 3Uw' Fw L' Rw 3Fw2 L2 Fw Lw L' Dw' Uw2 3Uw Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 B' 3Fw R2 3Uw2 Dw F2 Uw2 Dw' 3Fw Lw' F' 3Fw Rw R' Bw' Fw Lw2 R B2 Rw2 L2 Bw2 R2 U2 L Rw Dw Bw' 3Uw R' 3Fw F2 3Uw' B2 Dw' Fw2 3Uw Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 U' Rw'
*7. *Rw2 L 3Dw L' F' B U 3Dw F Rw2 3Bw2 L' Uw B' Bw2 Rw L2 R2 U2 Uw F' D2 Bw' 3Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw U2 Rw' F 3Dw2 3Uw 3Bw Uw' Bw' Fw Dw' U' 3Bw' L' 3Bw B' 3Rw' Uw' 3Lw 3Fw2 D' Lw D2 R2 Rw D Bw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 R Fw' F Rw' U' 3Rw2 B F2 3Dw Fw Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw 3Lw2 L' B' Uw2 3Rw2 Uw R2 D2 L2 U' 3Rw' U' D' R D L2 Uw 3Bw2 Fw2 3Dw2 Dw Fw2 L Fw2 U Uw 3Bw L' 3Dw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR2- DL5- UL1+ U2+ R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R1- D3- L4- ALL5+ DR DL UL
*2. *UR5- DR6+ DL5- UL2+ U2- R4- D2+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R1- D5- L6+ ALL1- UR
*3. *UR0+ DR2+ DL6+ UL1+ U1- R4+ D5+ L0+ ALL5- y2 U1- R4- D2+ L5- ALL0+ UR UL
*4. *UR1+ DR5+ DL5+ UL5- U3+ R4+ D1- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R2- D5+ L6+ ALL5+ UL
*5. *UR2+ DR4- DL3+ UL2+ U5+ R0+ D5- L0+ ALL5- y2 U2- R2+ D1+ L2+ ALL6+ UR DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U L U' L R' B L' B U' l r'
*2. *R' U R' U L B R U' R' L' R r
*3. *L B L' B R U B' R' L R' L' l' r' b
*4. *B U' R L B' U' B' U' R' L B' r'
*5. *U' B' R U L' U L' R B L' U u' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,-5) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-2) / (2,-4) / (3,-2) /
*2. *(-5,0) / (5,-4) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,0) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-4)
*3. *(-5,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (6,0)
*4. *(0,-1) / (3,6) / (0,3) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (4,-4) / (2,-3) / (6,0)
*5. *(0,-1) / (3,0) / (1,4) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,-4) / (-2,0) / (2,-4) / (0,-2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U L U L' U' B' U L B
*2. *R B L B' L' B' U L' U B U
*3. *R L R' L R' U R' B' L B L'
*4. *R U R L R U' L R L B' U
*5. *B U B' L U' L B' R' L' R' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 R2 BR2' BL2 flip F' BR' R BR2' U2 F' L BL' U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2' U' F' R' U' R' F2
*2. *R2 flip R U2' BR' BL L' F2' R2' flip BL U R' L2' BR' R2 U' BL2 U F U2 F2 R2' U' R2 F' R' U2' F2' U F2'
*3. *U BR2 flip F2' U BL L2 U2 F' L2' flip U2 BR' U' L2' U2' BR2' BL U R2 F R' U2' F2 R2 U F R' F
*4. *flip BL' U L2 F' L2' U2 R' flip U2' BR' R F' BL L2 BR2 BL2' R' U R U2' R2' F R2' F2' R U' F
*5. *R flip U' L2' BR R2' BR' R2 F2' U2 flip R F2' BL2 BR2 U L2' BL2' BR R2 F2' U2 F2' R' U' F2' U2' F2 R' F R'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F2 R U R U2 R2 U' F' U2 R
*3. *B2 L2 R2 D R2 U R2 U F2 L2 R' D2 B' L B' R' B L D2 U'
*4. *B U' L B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 F' L U' B2 D F2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' F Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D F L2 R F Rw F2 B' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B2
*5. *Rw2 L' Lw B Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 R Lw' D U2 Dw B2 Uw Fw' Rw' U' Rw' Uw B2 F Fw' Dw F2 Dw F Dw' D2 F' U' Dw' D Rw Bw F' L B Bw2 L2 Fw' Bw2 Lw2 U' Fw L2 R2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 L2 U2 Rw Uw
*OH. *L2 U' R B2 U' R2 D2 R2 B' R' D2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 B' U2 L2
*Clock. *UR4- DR6+ DL5+ UL3- U1- R4- D5- L5+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R4- D2+ L1+ ALL4+
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L B' R L' U B U' L' U B
*Square-1. *(-2,0) / (-1,2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-5) / (-2,-1)
*Skewb. *R B L B' L U R' L R U R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' b' f' l' b' r R r F R B' R F L' R B
*2. *B' b' l b' r' f' r' R' F' L R F' R' F R' B'
*3. *F b l b f l f r b L' B' F' L' F L' F R'
*4. *B R l' f' F l L' b f l L R F L R B R F'
*5. *B' L' b' f F l' f' L B R B' R B' F' R B' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U Bw U' Rw R' Lw' Bw' L R' Bw Uw' Rw Lw Uw' Lw' Bw Uw Rw' r' b
*2. *Uw' R' Bw' Lw U' Lw Bw' Lw U L' B Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw Rw Bw' u l' r'
*3. *Lw U' R Lw' R Lw' R Bw' U' L' Uw Lw' Rw' Bw' Lw Bw' Lw u l' r' b
*4. *L' B Lw' B' Uw Bw' Uw' L R Uw' Lw Uw' Bw' Uw Rw' u l' r' b'
*5. *Rw' B Uw B' Lw U Rw' L R' B' Uw' Rw' Uw Bw' Uw' Lw Uw' Lw Rw u' l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U L2 D R2 U R D L U2 R D L3 U R U L D R2 U R D2 L D R U L U2 L2 D R2 D L U R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R D R U2 L D2 R U R U L2 U L D R D2 R2 U2 L U L D R U R D L D2 L U L U R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L D L U2 R D2 R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U R D2 L2 U R U2 R D L U L D L D R2 D L2 U R2 U L D2 R U L U R2 D L U R U L2 D R U L D2 R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R D L3 U3 R D L U R2 D2 R U2 L D L D2 R2 U L U R D L U L D2 L U3 R D2 L U R D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 L2 U R D L D R2 U2 L2 D3 R3 U L D L U2 R2 U L2 D R D L2 U R U R D R D L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F' D' L' B D B' U2 D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 L B' L B' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' U' L' B' D2 R2 F2 R D' L' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 D' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D L' D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' L D L' U' F R2 F' U2 F2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D U L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F' D2 L' D2 R' F D' B2 L' B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D' L' U' R' F D B R' D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 D F U D2 F2 R2 U R F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B'
*2. *F' D' R' U' R2 D F2 R2 D U B2 D B2 L2 R F U F2 R F'
*3. *B2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 F R F2 D F D2 B' L R D' F2 D2
*4. *F2 U2 B D2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 D F' R2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 D
*5. *L2 B2 U R2 D U2 R U B U B U F U2 F' D2 R2 D

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UB UL UB UR UF UL UB RF UR UB UL UB UL LB UL RF UR UB LB RB UB LB UL LF UF UR UB RB UB UR UL UF RB LF DL LB UB LF DL DR RF RB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ LB+2 UB UR LB UB- DF+
*2. * UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UF LB UB UL UB RF UR UF UL UB UR UL LB RB UR RB LF UL UB UR UF UB LB UL LB UL RB DB DL DB DR DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF+2 UL UB-2 UR+2 LF-2 RF+2 DL+
*3. * UL UB UR UF UR UB UL UF UB UL UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UR UB LB UB LB RB UR UB RB UR UB UR LF UF UL UF RF LF UL DB LB RB UR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UL+ LF UL+2 LB- DF- DL DF+ DR+ RF UF+
*4. * UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UB UR UB UL LB UL UF UR UF LB UB LB RF UR UB UL UF RF UR RB UB LF UF UR UL UB UR UF UL RB UR UB LB DB DL DR RB DR DF DL DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 UL UB LF RB+ DR RB- DF+2 RF+ DF RF- DL
*5. * UL UB UR UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UB UR LB UL UF RF UR UF UL UB UL UF RF UR UF RB UR UF UL UF UB UR LF UF UR UB UL LB LF DL LF DL DR DB DF DR RF DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF+ UL UF+2 UR+2 RF DF RF+ UR+ UL DL DF DL+2 DB+ DL DB DL+ DB+2 LB DB LB+2 DF+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' L' BL' B' BL L U BL' B' BL L' U' L U' L' R L' U' F' L' F' U' L' R' F' U R U' B BR' F' R L' U B BR'
*2. *L U' F R U R' U' F' U' L' F R U R' U' F' L U' L' R U' F' R' U R L' R' L R U R' B BL' U' R B BR BL' U
*3. *R' F L' U' R' U R L F R L' U' R' U R L R' F' R' F U' L' U' L F' L' U' R' L R' L D' R BR R' BL F BR'
*4. *F' R' L' R' U' R U L F R F R L' U' R' U R' L F L U' R F' R' U' R L' F BL' F' BL B' L' F
*5. *U L' B L BL L' BL' B' U' L' B' U' B L' BL' B BL B' U' R' F' L' U R' L' F U L U R' U' BR D BR' R' D L BL F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2022)

Results for week 49: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(204)
1.  1.20 Legomanz
2.  1.26 Charles Jerome
3.  1.38 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.39 Redicubeman
5.  1.40 Luke Garrett
6.  1.44 Caíque crispim
7.  1.54 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.56 NongQuocDuy
9.  1.61 Danny Morgan
10.  1.66 TipsterTrickster 
11.  1.68 OriginalUsername
12.  1.69 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
13.  1.72 fdskljgrie
14.  1.73 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  1.84 leomannen
16.  1.85 Ryan Pilat
17.  1.89 Athervus
18.  2.01 Zeke Mackay
19.  2.10 Tues
20.  2.11 DhruvA
21.  2.25 Benul
22.  2.41 any name you wish
23.  2.44 Cody_Caston
24.  2.45 Lachlan Stephens
25.  2.47 Marcus Siu
26.  2.50 remopihel
27.  2.55 SpeedyReedy
28.  2.58 baseballjello67
29.  2.64 CubingWizard
29.  2.64 asiahyoo1997
31.  2.67 WizardCM
32.  2.68 Mantas U
33.  2.74 Greyson bananas
34.  2.76 KingWilwin16
35.  2.78 Cuber2s
36.  2.79 turtwig
37.  2.89 tsutt099
37.  2.89 Parist P
39.  2.90 AndyMok
39.  2.90 Dream Cubing
41.  2.96 mariotdias
42.  3.05 BradenTheMagician
43.  3.12 Ontricus
44.  3.13 Puppet09
45.  3.18 KarlJagiel
46.  3.21 Adam Chodyniecki
47.  3.22 nigelthecuber
48.  3.26 2018KEAR02
49.  3.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  3.32 LeviGibson
50.  3.32 Cubing Mania
52.  3.35 Dylan Swarts
53.  3.36 Topher_
54.  3.38 CodingCuber
55.  3.41 CubeLub3r
56.  3.43 AidanNoogie
56.  3.43 Sub1Hour
58.  3.47 lumes2121
59.  3.49 gruuby
60.  3.52 ARSCubing
61.  3.54 ichcubegerne
62.  3.55 InfinityCuber324
63.  3.56 sigalig
64.  3.65 Caleb Rogers
64.  3.65 Raymos Castillo
66.  3.68 bennettstouder
67.  3.69 derk
67.  3.69 JustGoodCuber
67.  3.69 Pugalan Aravintan
70.  3.70 Calumv 
70.  3.70 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  3.71 Cale S
73.  3.72 KDJ
74.  3.74 bluishshark
74.  3.74 juanixxds
76.  3.75 G2013
77.  3.77 Parke187
78.  3.78 beabernardes
79.  3.79 wearephamily1719
79.  3.79 JacobLittleton
81.  3.83 Mr_Man_I_Am
82.  3.86 Nevan J
83.  3.87 NicsMunari
84.  3.88 agradess2
85.  3.90 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
86.  3.93 Magma Cubing
86.  3.93 MartinN13
88.  3.97 stanley chapel
88.  3.97 Kyle Ho
90.  4.01 Cubing_Paddy
91.  4.04 zSquirreL
92.  4.08 Tonester
93.  4.09 superkitkat106
94.  4.12 Fisko
95.  4.15 Fred Lang
96.  4.16 hyn
97.  4.20 2017LAMB06
97.  4.20 theit07
99.  4.22 Sawyer
100.  4.25 TheReasonableCuber
101.  4.26 Hargun02
102.  4.28 MCuber
103.  4.34 DGCubes
104.  4.37 abunickabhi
105.  4.39 CB21
105.  4.39 Clock_Enthusiast
107.  4.42 GuiltyLizard698
107.  4.42 Isaiah Scott
109.  4.45 SpiFunTastic
109.  4.45 Noob's Cubes
111.  4.47 Ivanko_UA
112.  4.56 Ravman
113.  4.59 dollarstorecubes
114.  4.61 Meanjuice
115.  4.64 FaTyl
116.  4.65 Ordway Persyn
117.  4.66 MattP98
118.  4.68 qaz
119.  4.69 Koen van Aller
120.  4.70 c00bmaster
121.  4.77 Max C.
122.  4.79 50ph14
123.  4.87 ProStar
124.  4.91 Hazwi
125.  4.94 VectorCubes
125.  4.94 lilwoaji
125.  4.94 A_Fast
128.  4.95 Henry13
129.  4.98 rdurette10
129.  4.98 yoyoyobank3
131.  4.99 floqualmie
132.  5.04 Qzinator
133.  5.10 yeen
134.  5.12 Meow_dasKatze
135.  5.14 Swagrid
136.  5.15 Nong Quoc Khanh
136.  5.15 vilkkuti25
138.  5.19 CT-6666
139.  5.20 Johnathan Young
140.  5.22 KamTheCuber
141.  5.23 bbbbbbbowen
142.  5.24 Panagiotis Christopoulos
143.  5.42 JakeAK
144.  5.45 samuel roveran
145.  5.46 CasperHegt
146.  5.62 Bogdan
147.  5.66 2019ECKE02
148.  5.67 cuberswoop
148.  5.67 Li Xiang
150.  5.75 EthanMCuber
151.  5.78 Caden Fisher
152.  5.84 N4C0
153.  5.92 GooseCuber
153.  5.92 Poorcuber09
155.  5.95 GrettGrett
156.  6.05 PiEquals3.14
157.  6.06 CryptoConnor
158.  6.09 Quixoteace
159.  6.11 rlnninja44
160.  6.13 Penguinocuber
161.  6.16 Tekooo
162.  6.19 CuberThomas
163.  6.23 imapickle07
164.  6.26 EmmaTheCapicorn
165.  6.28 Lukz
166.  6.33 Mike Hughey
167.  6.35 pb_cuber
167.  6.35 Somebody0009
169.  6.42 robotmania
170.  6.43 GeographicalCuber
171.  6.44 d2polld
172.  6.46 Stokey
173.  6.54 tungsten
174.  6.83 SpeedCubeLegend17
175.  6.84 Cuber987
176.  6.89 Joecab 2000
177.  7.00 UkkoE
178.  7.24 CUBERS123456
179.  7.36 kbrune
180.  7.54 Ayce
181.  7.56 Nash171
182.  7.70 whatshisbucket
183.  7.94 wgisme
184.  8.15 Lord brainy
185.  8.27 calvinhart
186.  8.38 Hari Hari
187.  8.48 Jrg
188.  8.65 Jason Tzeng
189.  8.81 Jany
190.  8.85 Iglesauce
191.  8.92 sporteisvogel
192.  8.96 Soldier
193.  9.05 Rubika-37-021204
194.  9.20 Beerwah
195.  9.24 One Wheel
196.  10.13 Cuber.Hello.com
197.  10.74 arbivara
198.  10.91 Christopher Crnjak
199.  11.14 Krökeldil
200.  11.16 Jacck
201.  12.01 Zacian1516
202.  12.72 2x2er129
203.  14.57 MatsBergsten
204.  18.42 Chaseycubes


*3x3x3*(256)
1.  5.63 Luke Garrett
2.  6.79 Redicubeman
3.  6.88 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  6.94 Mantas U
5.  7.04 asiahyoo1997
6.  7.07 BrianJ
7.  7.35 SpeedyReedy
8.  7.41 OriginalUsername
9.  7.44 Parist P
10.  7.54 ExultantCarn
11.  7.57 Ryan Pilat
12.  7.59 2017LAMB06
13.  7.60 lilwoaji
14.  7.64 Shaun Mack
14.  7.64 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  7.73 MichaelNielsen
17.  7.76 Danny Morgan
18.  7.83 Charles Jerome
19.  7.93 Adam Chodyniecki
20.  8.22 tsutt099
21.  8.48 AndyMok
22.  8.59 derk
23.  8.61 Lachlan Stephens
24.  8.62 parkertrager
25.  8.74 AidanNoogie
26.  8.77 David ep
27.  8.82 FishyIshy
28.  8.90 CodingCuber
28.  8.90 turtwig
30.  8.96 baseballjello67
31.  8.98 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
32.  9.05 cuberkid10
33.  9.09 Cale S
34.  9.13 Caíque crispim
35.  9.18 NongQuocDuy
36.  9.20 CubingWizard
37.  9.26 Hargun02
37.  9.26 Max C.
39.  9.30 eyeballboi
40.  9.36 dollarstorecubes
41.  9.39 NotMeCubes
41.  9.39 KarlJagiel
43.  9.43 Parke187
44.  9.49 LeviGibson
45.  9.50 Dream Cubing
46.  9.52 VectorCubes
47.  9.53 Greyson bananas
48.  9.59 DhruvA
49.  9.62 Tonester
50.  9.78 BradenTheMagician
50.  9.78 Swagrid
52.  9.84 Mr_Man_I_Am
53.  9.86 G2013
54.  9.88 Ontricus
55.  9.94 Fred Lang
56.  9.95 Marcus Siu
57.  10.00 NicsMunari
58.  10.04 WizardCM
59.  10.07 Tues
60.  10.08 Garf
61.  10.10 NathanaelCubes
62.  10.13 JacobLittleton
63.  10.19 Ordway Persyn
64.  10.22 Jammy
65.  10.25 leomannen
66.  10.26 remopihel
66.  10.26 Raymos Castillo
68.  10.29 Cube for Thewan
69.  10.31 qaz
70.  10.38 Puppet09
71.  10.45 MCuber
71.  10.45 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  10.47 agradess2
74.  10.48 KDJ
75.  10.50 BradyLawrence
76.  10.54 TheReasonableCuber
77.  10.58 mariotdias
78.  10.59 DGCubes
79.  10.72 JakeAK
80.  10.73 Maxematician
81.  10.74 bbbbbbbowen
82.  10.93 20luky3
83.  10.94 Cuber2s
84.  11.02 2018KEAR02
85.  11.05 wearephamily1719
85.  11.05 KingWilwin16
87.  11.12 superkitkat106
88.  11.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
89.  11.18 Calumv 
90.  11.25 cuberswoop
91.  11.49 ichcubegerne
92.  11.59 gruuby
93.  11.60 beabernardes
94.  11.73 Nong Quoc Khanh
95.  11.77 lumes2121
96.  11.78 Utkarsh Ashar
97.  11.96 Magma Cubing
98.  11.97 KamTheCuber
99.  12.03 fdskljgrie
100.  12.05 Scrambled
101.  12.09 Dylan Swarts
102.  12.18 FishTalons
103.  12.19 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
104.  12.22 sigalig
105.  12.25 Nitin Kumar 2018
106.  12.38 TheSilverBeluga
107.  12.39 juanixxds
108.  12.42 dhafin
109.  12.45 2019ECKE02
110.  12.47 any name you wish
111.  12.52 Fisko
112.  12.67 Dimitry
113.  12.72 MattP98
114.  12.74 PCCuber
115.  12.77 zSquirreL
116.  12.78 Sub1Hour
117.  12.82 ARSCubing
118.  12.83 theit07
119.  12.84 bennettstouder
120.  12.87 Cubing Mania
121.  12.90 MartinN13
122.  12.91 SpiFunTastic
123.  12.92 Nevan J
124.  12.93 Topher_
125.  12.98 floqualmie
126.  13.00 Koen van Aller
127.  13.05 pjk
128.  13.07 Ssiא
129.  13.11 trangium
130.  13.24 JustGoodCuber
131.  13.29 d2polld
132.  13.35 xyzzy
132.  13.35 nigelthecuber
134.  13.42 Natemophi
135.  13.61 yoyoyobank3
136.  13.67 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
137.  13.78 abunickabhi
138.  14.13 Jaco Momberg 
139.  14.17 whatshisbucket
140.  14.20 drpfisherman
141.  14.23 qatumciuzacqul
142.  14.30 breadears
143.  14.45 rlnninja44
144.  14.69 CB21
145.  14.71 Isaiah Scott
146.  14.72 Kyle Ho
147.  14.73 stanley chapel
148.  14.80 CryptoConnor
149.  14.84 Henry13
150.  14.91 FaTyl
151.  14.97 espeed
152.  15.19 ican97
153.  15.30 ProStar
154.  15.35 ErezE
155.  15.37 Noob's Cubes
156.  15.44 rdurette10
157.  15.50 PiEquals3.14
158.  15.53 c00bmaster
159.  15.70 CUBERS123456
160.  15.82 pranavAR
161.  15.88 CT-6666
162.  15.92 Ivanko_UA
163.  15.97 Ravman
164.  15.99 Sawyer
165.  16.00 Somebody0009
166.  16.08 Meow_dasKatze
167.  16.09 Running for cube
168.  16.12 Bogdan
169.  16.34 InfinityCuber324
170.  16.45 Ayce
171.  16.77 Stokey
172.  16.85 Li Xiang
173.  17.05 Joecab 2000
174.  17.19 Tekooo
175.  17.22 brad711
176.  17.31 vilkkuti25
177.  17.40 WoowyBaby
178.  17.49 Johnathan Young
179.  17.53 hyn
180.  17.66 pb_cuber
181.  17.93 Hazwi
182.  17.94 kbrune
183.  17.98 WTFperm
184.  18.10 Pugalan Aravintan
185.  18.36 bluishshark
186.  18.42 Poorcuber09
187.  18.46 GooseCuber
188.  18.63 SpeedCubeLegend17
189.  18.91 padddi
190.  18.96 CuberThomas
191.  19.08 imapickle07
192.  19.09 Lukz
193.  19.46 FeelTheBeat
194.  19.52 Meanjuice
195.  19.70 A_Fast
196.  19.90 EthanMCuber
197.  19.94 Caden Fisher
198.  20.05 Hari Hari
199.  20.25 yeen
200.  20.27 IsekaiMe
201.  20.33 Caleb Rogers
202.  20.34 GrettGrett
202.  20.34 Lord brainy
204.  20.46 CasperHegt
205.  20.59 Algovi0812
206.  21.21 great cuber
206.  21.21 robotmania
208.  21.42 1davey29
209.  21.69 StopMotionCuber
210.  22.37 Jason Tzeng
211.  22.42 calvinhart
212.  22.48 tungsten
213.  22.52 Jrg
214.  22.84 samuel roveran
215.  22.97 sporteisvogel
216.  23.27 One Wheel
217.  23.35 GuiltyLizard698
218.  23.52 Jany
219.  23.66 Quixoteace
220.  23.80 Nash171
221.  23.90 NoSekt
222.  23.92 SuperCrafter51
223.  24.25 N4C0
224.  24.32 Christopher Crnjak
225.  25.26 Rubika-37-021204
226.  25.99 Penguinocuber
227.  26.28 GWL1000
228.  26.64 jordi_frei
229.  27.06 Cuber987
230.  27.63 Cuber.Hello.com
231.  28.03 GeographicalCuber
232.  28.95 Krökeldil
233.  29.06 Jacck
234.  29.08 Panagiotis Christopoulos
235.  29.97 Qzinator
236.  30.25 John Benwell
237.  31.23 arbivara
238.  31.27 EmmaTheCapicorn
239.  32.12 Lutz_P
240.  34.17 edlich
241.  34.34 Beerwah
242.  34.53 chathuka
243.  34.55 Athervus
244.  34.79 2x2er129
245.  36.14 UkkoE
246.  37.31 Heidi
247.  37.95 JailtonMendes
248.  39.48 Iglesauce
249.  39.99 Soldier
250.  41.32 HelgeBerlin
251.  47.40 Zacian1516
252.  50.04 http_Noel
253.  50.05 MatsBergsten
254.  55.05 Fischlein
255.  55.28 brickinapresent
256.  58.47 Chaseycubes


*4x4x4*(128)
1.  27.11 asiahyoo1997
2.  29.12 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  29.32 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  29.71 Luke Garrett
5.  30.18 Parist P
6.  30.74 Dream Cubing
7.  30.78 OriginalUsername
8.  31.17 Ryan Pilat
9.  31.25 AndyMok
10.  34.06 Charles Jerome
11.  35.44 Hargun02
12.  35.67 MichaelNielsen
13.  35.85 G2013
14.  36.01 derk
15.  37.37 KarlJagiel
16.  37.62 DhruvA
17.  37.94 leomannen
18.  38.05 dollarstorecubes
19.  38.49 ichcubegerne
20.  38.69 BradenTheMagician
21.  38.80 Raymos Castillo
22.  38.84 TheReasonableCuber
23.  39.18 MCuber
24.  39.56 20luky3
25.  39.67 tsutt099
26.  40.38 sigalig
27.  40.43 Ontricus
28.  40.50 Timona
29.  40.70 Adam Chodyniecki
30.  40.91 qaz
31.  41.25 Tues
32.  41.72 Marcus Siu
33.  42.08 Lachlan Stephens
34.  42.91 KingWilwin16
35.  43.31 WizardCM
36.  44.11 NicsMunari
37.  44.20 Dylan Swarts
38.  44.47 beabernardes
39.  44.94 cuberswoop
40.  44.96 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
41.  45.22 Maxematician
42.  46.09 Magma Cubing
43.  46.47 NongQuocDuy
44.  47.03 xyzzy
45.  47.60 gruuby
46.  47.63 Keroma12
47.  47.98 bbbbbbbowen
48.  48.76 juanixxds
49.  49.45 lumes2121
50.  49.67 bennettstouder
51.  49.73 any name you wish
52.  49.98 Tonester
53.  50.00 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
54.  50.01 KamTheCuber
55.  51.00 MattP98
56.  51.36 zSquirreL
57.  51.80 Koen van Aller
58.  52.29 Utkarsh Ashar
59.  52.52 rdurette10
60.  52.56 ican97
61.  52.67 CodingCuber
62.  52.86 abunickabhi
63.  53.57 Greyson bananas
64.  54.07 CB21
65.  54.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
66.  56.90 Calumv 
67.  57.01 yoyoyobank3
68.  58.82 nigelthecuber
69.  59.17 pjk
70.  59.98 JustGoodCuber
71.  1:00.08 50ph14
72.  1:01.07 ARSCubing
73.  1:01.42 Meow_dasKatze
74.  1:01.72 CT-6666
75.  1:02.15 d2polld
76.  1:02.63 Poorcuber09
77.  1:03.20 breadears
78.  1:03.96 superkitkat106
79.  1:03.99 Sawyer
80.  1:04.13 Running for cube
81.  1:05.97 PiEquals3.14
82.  1:08.48 FaTyl
83.  1:08.49 Henry13
84.  1:08.81 Isaiah Scott
85.  1:09.94 Nevan J
86.  1:10.30 hyn
87.  1:11.21 myoder
88.  1:11.46 Jaco Momberg 
89.  1:11.77 ProStar
90.  1:12.13 Ravman
91.  1:12.30 Ayce
92.  1:15.12 yeen
93.  1:15.98 Topher_
94.  1:17.40 whatshisbucket
95.  1:18.90 One Wheel
96.  1:19.45 SpeedCubeLegend17
97.  1:20.18 Bogdan
98.  1:23.02 IsekaiMe
99.  1:23.22 Li Xiang
100.  1:23.23 robotmania
101.  1:24.90 sporteisvogel
102.  1:25.15 Jrg
103.  1:27.82 Jason Tzeng
104.  1:28.88 CuberThomas
105.  1:30.59 pb_cuber
106.  1:33.20 kbrune
107.  1:34.35 Caden Fisher
108.  1:34.91 A_Fast
109.  1:35.32 samuel roveran
110.  1:39.04 Rubika-37-021204
111.  1:40.41 Quixoteace
112.  1:42.81 Kyle Ho
113.  1:43.97 Hazwi
114.  1:47.52 Jacck
115.  1:50.39 Beerwah
116.  1:59.69 Hari Hari
117.  2:05.11 CUBERS123456
118.  2:07.51 calvinhart
119.  2:07.87 EmmaTheCapicorn
120.  2:09.67 GeographicalCuber
121.  2:18.33 MatsBergsten
122.  2:25.29 Krökeldil
123.  2:25.48 Christopher Crnjak
124.  2:26.53 Ssiא
125.  2:59.94 arbivara
126.  DNF LeviGibson
126.  DNF MartinN13
126.  DNF SpiFunTastic


*5x5x5*(77)
1.  48.00 asiahyoo1997
2.  53.13 Dream Cubing
3.  54.68 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  56.04 OriginalUsername
5.  57.50 Hargun02
6.  58.67 Parist P
7.  1:00.05 Ryan Pilat
8.  1:01.24 AndyMok
9.  1:01.60 ichcubegerne
10.  1:01.65 Luke Garrett
11.  1:03.89 turtwig
12.  1:07.89 Raymos Castillo
13.  1:08.58 KarlJagiel
14.  1:08.69 MichaelNielsen
15.  1:10.56 G2013
15.  1:10.56 Marcus Siu
17.  1:11.42 Charles Jerome
18.  1:12.06 Max C.
19.  1:12.72 derk
20.  1:12.91 tsutt099
21.  1:13.92 LwBigcubes
22.  1:14.87 Tues
23.  1:14.88 NicsMunari
24.  1:15.23 Timona
25.  1:16.10 BradenTheMagician
26.  1:16.33 Keroma12
27.  1:16.49 sigalig
28.  1:17.74 leomannen
29.  1:17.75 gruuby
30.  1:19.56 MCuber
31.  1:21.65 Lachlan Stephens
32.  1:22.62 WizardCM
33.  1:22.85 NongQuocDuy
34.  1:23.27 SpeedyReedy
35.  1:24.97 abunickabhi
36.  1:27.52 xyzzy
37.  1:29.15 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  1:30.82 CB21
39.  1:33.80 zSquirreL
40.  1:35.19 elimescube
41.  1:35.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  1:35.80 juanixxds
43.  1:38.92 pjk
44.  1:39.08 MattP98
45.  1:43.62 beabernardes
46.  1:54.76 Calumv 
47.  1:57.21 Jaco Momberg 
48.  1:57.51 whatshisbucket
49.  2:00.73 bbbbbbbowen
50.  2:01.80 One Wheel
51.  2:05.20 nigelthecuber
52.  2:06.23 Ayce
53.  2:08.26 CT-6666
54.  2:11.54 Meow_dasKatze
55.  2:13.68 Isaiah Scott
56.  2:14.77 Poorcuber09
57.  2:17.15 Jrg
58.  2:19.84 yeen
59.  2:23.32 kbrune
60.  2:24.48 Jason Tzeng
61.  2:26.62 Rubika-37-021204
62.  2:33.04 Bogdan
63.  2:34.91 FaTyl
64.  2:41.32 thomas.sch
65.  2:48.29 sporteisvogel
66.  2:50.62 Jacck
67.  2:54.94 CuberThomas
68.  2:55.84 Quixoteace
69.  3:05.48 Ravman
70.  3:14.87 SpeedCubeLegend17
71.  3:28.79 Beerwah
72.  4:22.10 MatsBergsten
73.  4:53.77 Krökeldil
74.  DNF MartinN13
74.  DNF myoder
74.  DNF GeographicalCuber
74.  DNF arbivara


*6x6x6*(44)
1.  1:34.41 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:35.56 Dream Cubing
3.  1:43.61 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  1:51.70 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  1:52.44 ichcubegerne
6.  1:52.78 Hargun02
7.  1:55.49 OriginalUsername
8.  2:04.47 Luke Garrett
9.  2:05.40 KarlJagiel
10.  2:08.66 agradess2
11.  2:09.97 Tues
12.  2:10.40 arquillian
13.  2:13.51 Keroma12
14.  2:13.81 Sub1Hour
15.  2:18.79 Marcus Siu
16.  2:19.95 sigalig
17.  2:20.36 LwBigcubes
18.  2:21.95 qaz
19.  2:24.40 Lachlan Stephens
20.  2:26.41 tsutt099
21.  2:26.94 Parist P
22.  2:27.85 xyzzy
23.  2:29.01 gruuby
24.  2:32.68 BradenTheMagician
25.  2:36.42 TheReasonableCuber
26.  2:41.32 abunickabhi
27.  2:48.32 CB21
28.  2:54.34 leomannen
29.  3:07.25 Dylan Swarts
30.  3:15.28 elimescube
31.  3:31.28 One Wheel
32.  3:55.50 juanixxds
33.  4:00.37 Jrg
34.  4:04.13 yeen
35.  4:53.27 thomas.sch
36.  4:58.00 whatshisbucket
37.  5:00.52 Jacck
38.  5:06.47 sporteisvogel
39.  11:43.59 Krökeldil
40.  DNF 2019ECKE02
40.  DNF MartinN13
40.  DNF Nitin Kumar 2018
40.  DNF InfinityCuber324
40.  DNF Beerwah


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  2:28.30 Dream Cubing
2.  2:36.87 ichcubegerne
3.  2:44.07 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini


Spoiler



4.  2:45.97 AndyMok
5.  2:51.16 OriginalUsername
6.  3:06.45 Luke Garrett
7.  3:08.39 LwBigcubes
8.  3:10.03 arquillian
9.  3:23.00 qaz
10.  3:24.77 gruuby
11.  3:30.69 Sub1Hour
12.  3:34.37 KarlJagiel
13.  3:34.69 Tues
14.  3:35.65 sigalig
15.  3:39.23 xyzzy
16.  3:40.41 Keroma12
17.  3:52.36 TheReasonableCuber
18.  3:55.53 BradenTheMagician
19.  3:56.59 CB21
20.  4:54.36 elimescube
21.  6:00.18 Jrg
22.  6:02.86 One Wheel
23.  6:23.27 yeen
24.  7:05.02 thomas.sch
25.  7:06.11 Jacck
26.  7:35.89 sporteisvogel
27.  DNF MartinN13
27.  DNF Nitin Kumar 2018
27.  DNF CT-6666
27.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
27.  DNF Beerwah


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)
1.  3.55 Caíque crispim
2.  3.82 fdskljgrie
3.  5.24 Danny Morgan


Spoiler



4.  5.27 BrianJ
5.  5.59 Isaiah Scott
6.  6.12 turtwig
7.  6.17 leomannen
8.  6.43 OriginalUsername
9.  6.44 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  6.90 NongQuocDuy
11.  7.58 CubeLub3r
12.  7.66 asiahyoo1997
13.  7.95 Luke Garrett
14.  9.13 Benul
15.  9.18 nigelthecuber
16.  9.20 Zeke Mackay
17.  9.44 Ryan Pilat
18.  11.27 G2013
19.  11.38 Tues
20.  11.97 2018KEAR02
20.  11.97 KDJ
22.  12.74 agradess2
23.  14.07 sigalig
24.  14.92 any name you wish
25.  15.25 abunickabhi
26.  16.15 Marcus Siu
27.  17.20 BradenTheMagician
28.  17.47 Li Xiang
29.  19.23 WizardCM
30.  20.35 Johnathan Young
31.  20.96 Soldier
32.  24.70 ProStar
33.  25.67 bluishshark
34.  27.96 juanixxds
35.  29.27 hyn
36.  29.82 FaTyl
37.  32.14 CB21
38.  34.65 MatsBergsten
39.  35.16 ichcubegerne
40.  37.21 stanley chapel
41.  38.56 Raymos Castillo
42.  41.65 Koen van Aller
43.  43.78 kbrune
44.  45.43 sporteisvogel
45.  53.05 Hari Hari
46.  1:01.31 Jacck
47.  1:03.48 gruuby
48.  1:04.81 whatshisbucket
49.  1:14.40 Krökeldil
50.  1:44.88 Henry13
51.  1:48.46 Cuber987
52.  2:45.73 GeographicalCuber
53.  3:48.51 Christopher Crnjak
54.  DNF UkkoE
54.  DNF 2019ECKE02
54.  DNF floqualmie
54.  DNF 2017LAMB06
54.  DNF zSquirreL
54.  DNF AndyMok
54.  DNF A_Fast
54.  DNF Ravman


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)
1.  17.85 JakeAK
2.  19.19 sigalig
3.  21.55 KDJ


Spoiler



4.  23.12 G2013
5.  23.38 riovqn
6.  25.86 arquillian
7.  26.81 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  29.36 2019ECKE02
9.  29.50 ican97
10.  31.07 abunickabhi
11.  49.89 Nihahhat
12.  58.59 FishTalons
13.  59.67 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
14.  1:02.61 qatumciuzacqul
15.  1:10.83 DesertWolf
16.  1:12.52 MattP98
17.  1:21.12 remopihel
18.  1:24.33 filmip
19.  1:25.99 juanixxds
20.  1:28.07 MatsBergsten
21.  1:34.42 Dream Cubing
22.  1:37.32 Raymos Castillo
23.  1:40.43 brad711
24.  1:47.69 FaTyl
25.  1:48.64 ichcubegerne
26.  2:14.07 Charles Jerome
27.  2:23.79 kbrune
28.  2:32.18 Luke Garrett
29.  2:37.69 WizardCM
30.  2:40.07 CB21
31.  3:07.60 Meow_dasKatze
32.  3:23.67 leomannen
33.  3:38.56 sporteisvogel
34.  4:17.73 qaz
35.  4:27.74 whatshisbucket
36.  4:55.10 padddi
37.  5:27.83 AndyMok
38.  5:58.23 Jacck
39.  6:46.33 Krökeldil
40.  6:59.28 baseballjello67
41.  7:06.48 xyzzy
42.  9:03.53 hotufos
43.  DNF d2polld
43.  DNF elimescube
43.  DNF any name you wish
43.  DNF Brendan Bakker
43.  DNF tsutt099


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:42.75 sigalig
2.  2:12.08 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:19.04 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  2:28.12 arquillian
5.  2:41.78 G2013
6.  2:58.70 abunickabhi
7.  4:41.96 DesertWolf
8.  11:23.22 filmip
9.  13:49.12 Jacck
10.  14:05.75 FaTyl
11.  15:58.92 sporteisvogel
12.  DNF KDJ
12.  DNF MatsBergsten
12.  DNF kbrune
12.  DNF Nihahhat


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:36.86 sigalig
2.  4:15.86 abunickabhi
3.  5:20.81 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  10:48.98 Nihahhat
5.  DNF KDJ
5.  DNF MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF abunickabhi

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  24/37 60:00 Keroma12
2.  9/9 10:43 arquillian
3.  10/13 37:24 Nihahhat


Spoiler



4.  5/6 40:30 sporteisvogel
5.  2/2 1:18 KDJ
6.  2/2 1:48 abunickabhi
7.  3/5 33:54 FaTyl
8.  0/3 3:07 UkkoE
8.  1/2 5:23 SpeedCubeLegend17


*3x3x3 one-handed*(128)
1.  10.61 Parist P
2.  10.89 NathanaelCubes
3.  10.93 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  11.20 Luke Garrett
5.  11.27 OriginalUsername
6.  11.99 lilwoaji
7.  12.27 Caíque crispim
8.  12.37 Hargun02
9.  12.74 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  13.13 Dream Cubing
11.  13.33 Ryan Pilat
12.  13.88 Charles Jerome
13.  13.90 asiahyoo1997
14.  14.34 Nihahhat
15.  14.49 tsutt099
16.  14.79 Tues
17.  14.85 2017LAMB06
18.  14.87 leomannen
19.  15.06 turtwig
19.  15.06 Lachlan Stephens
21.  15.65 parkertrager
22.  15.81 Marcus Siu
23.  15.97 MichaelNielsen
24.  16.28 AndyMok
25.  16.40 KarlJagiel
26.  16.57 AidanNoogie
27.  16.78 DhruvA
28.  17.00 MCuber
29.  17.24 Max C.
30.  17.70 ichcubegerne
31.  17.98 Tonester
32.  18.40 G2013
33.  18.67 JakeAK
34.  18.75 WizardCM
35.  18.86 Jammy
36.  18.87 remopihel
37.  19.20 Adam Chodyniecki
38.  19.45 NongQuocDuy
38.  19.45 sigalig
40.  19.74 Ontricus
41.  19.77 Puppet09
42.  19.81 qaz
43.  19.83 Parke187
44.  19.84 juanixxds
45.  20.29 BradenTheMagician
46.  20.35 abunickabhi
47.  20.51 Sawyer
48.  20.66 ican97
49.  20.97 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  21.20 agradess2
51.  21.23 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  21.54 Calumv 
53.  21.56 qatumciuzacqul
54.  21.63 zSquirreL
55.  21.72 lumes2121
56.  21.84 baseballjello67
57.  22.00 MattP98
58.  22.23 Swagrid
59.  22.51 Sub1Hour
60.  22.56 DGCubes
61.  22.88 d2polld
62.  23.14 Ssiא
63.  23.20 drpfisherman
64.  23.29 xyzzy
65.  23.46 yoyoyobank3
66.  23.57 gruuby
67.  23.61 floqualmie
68.  25.00 bennettstouder
69.  25.09 Raymos Castillo
70.  25.27 dhafin
71.  25.97 2019ECKE02
72.  26.43 Nevan J
73.  26.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
74.  26.72 2x2er129
75.  26.80 bbbbbbbowen
76.  27.28 InfinityCuber324
77.  27.33 rdurette10
78.  27.89 Isaiah Scott
79.  28.17 nigelthecuber
80.  28.45 Dylan Swarts
81.  28.60 VectorCubes
82.  28.77 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
83.  29.92 Noob's Cubes
84.  30.10 FishTalons
85.  30.72 Koen van Aller
86.  30.73 JustGoodCuber
87.  30.82 Henry13
88.  31.84 Kyle Ho
89.  32.04 Ravman
90.  32.05 Topher_
91.  32.93 pb_cuber
92.  33.20 Cubing Mania
93.  33.82 Bogdan
94.  33.89 Pugalan Aravintan
95.  34.09 Joecab 2000
96.  34.10 Meow_dasKatze
97.  34.83 ARSCubing
98.  35.33 vilkkuti25
99.  37.05 ProStar
100.  39.33 beabernardes
101.  41.04 GooseCuber
102.  42.18 CB21
103.  42.85 kbrune
104.  43.10 great cuber
105.  43.35 FaTyl
106.  44.64 sporteisvogel
107.  45.33 Tekooo
108.  45.36 Somebody0009
109.  46.38 SpeedCubeLegend17
110.  48.73 GuiltyLizard698
111.  49.35 Jacck
112.  49.59 Meanjuice
113.  49.88 Hari Hari
114.  50.57 arbivara
115.  50.69 CuberThomas
116.  55.02 yeen
117.  56.23 Stokey
118.  57.13 whatshisbucket
119.  57.59 samuel roveran
120.  59.97 IsekaiMe
121.  1:01.97 Panagiotis Christopoulos
122.  1:03.27 GeographicalCuber
123.  1:08.90 Jason Tzeng
124.  1:12.00 Krökeldil
125.  1:25.25 Jany
126.  1:53.81 Soldier
127.  2:00.28 MatsBergsten
128.  DNF MartinN13


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:30.03 Li Xiang
2.  2:38.07 Meow_dasKatze
3.  4:56.48 Caden Fisher

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  31.43 G2013
2.  41.23 gruuby
3.  45.06 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  45.08 CB21
5.  48.80 ichcubegerne
6.  52.56 Luke Garrett
7.  1:02.72 juanixxds
8.  1:04.28 whatshisbucket
9.  1:14.24 asiahyoo1997
10.  1:21.66 MartinN13
11.  1:24.60 Jacck
12.  2:05.97 kbrune
13.  2:06.90 Hari Hari
14.  3:01.56 arbivara
15.  3:28.91 GeographicalCuber
16.  3:39.39 Ravman
17.  DNF any name you wish
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(10)
1.  29.67 (27, 29, 33) brad711
2.  31.00 (29, 31, 33) OriginalUsername
3.  31.33 (30, 33, 31) xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  34.67 (29, 35, 40) elimescube
5.  DNF (23, 23, DNS) Cale S
5.  DNF (26, 27, DNS) WoowyBaby
5.  DNF (27, DNF, DNF) remopihel
5.  DNF (28, 35, DNF) Sean Hartman
5.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) kbrune
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) InfinityCuber324


*2-3-4 Relay*(62)
1.  40.04 Parist P
2.  40.76 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  41.81 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  44.05 OriginalUsername
5.  45.16 Hargun02
6.  45.76 AndyMok
7.  46.78 Luke Garrett
8.  46.87 G2013
9.  50.10 MichaelNielsen
10.  51.42 Ontricus
11.  51.68 NongQuocDuy
12.  55.00 WizardCM
13.  55.58 leomannen
14.  57.19 Maxematician
15.  57.22 ichcubegerne
16.  58.39 dollarstorecubes
17.  59.19 Marcus Siu
18.  1:00.66 sigalig
19.  1:00.78 Tues
20.  1:00.86 qaz
21.  1:00.96 gruuby
22.  1:01.17 bbbbbbbowen
23.  1:02.37 Keroma12
24.  1:02.65 juanixxds
25.  1:03.61 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:06.63 Dylan Swarts
27.  1:06.94 JustGoodCuber
28.  1:07.59 lumes2121
29.  1:09.55 Utkarsh Ashar
30.  1:12.69 Calumv 
31.  1:12.81 CB21
32.  1:13.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  1:18.42 ARSCubing
34.  1:23.29 FaTyl
35.  1:25.59 abunickabhi
36.  1:28.53 vilkkuti25
37.  1:29.40 hyn
38.  1:30.04 Poorcuber09
39.  1:30.05 Ayce
40.  1:36.18 Pugalan Aravintan
41.  1:36.58 Ravman
42.  1:39.01 whatshisbucket
43.  1:40.37 Bogdan
44.  1:42.95 CryptoConnor
45.  1:43.24 One Wheel
46.  1:44.20 Jason Tzeng
47.  1:46.02 yeen
48.  1:48.70 Caden Fisher
49.  1:48.97 Jrg
50.  1:50.24 kbrune
51.  1:54.17 CuberThomas
52.  2:09.57 Quixoteace
53.  2:19.93 samuel roveran
54.  2:20.07 Jacck
55.  2:24.27 calvinhart
56.  2:32.77 Beerwah
57.  3:01.62 Cuber987
58.  3:15.14 Christopher Crnjak
59.  3:17.37 MatsBergsten
60.  3:35.23 Joecab 2000
61.  4:41.16 Krökeldil
62.  DNF Nevan J


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:31.85 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:34.95 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  1:44.25 Hargun02


Spoiler



4.  1:44.65 OriginalUsername
5.  1:45.32 Luke Garrett
6.  1:45.49 AndyMok
7.  1:50.08 Parist P
8.  2:11.28 sigalig
9.  2:12.50 dollarstorecubes
10.  2:13.27 leomannen
11.  2:16.03 ichcubegerne
12.  2:32.26 gruuby
13.  2:32.35 Keroma12
14.  2:39.88 NongQuocDuy
15.  2:42.00 juanixxds
16.  2:43.70 CB21
17.  2:53.59 lumes2121
18.  3:01.33 bbbbbbbowen
19.  3:01.62 any name you wish
20.  3:54.49 Ayce
21.  3:55.16 yeen
22.  3:56.10 whatshisbucket
23.  4:00.62 One Wheel
24.  4:09.37 FaTyl
25.  4:25.72 Pugalan Aravintan
26.  4:28.15 Jrg
27.  4:32.19 kbrune
28.  4:33.58 Ravman
29.  4:35.13 Bogdan
30.  4:42.36 Jason Tzeng
31.  5:04.67 Quixoteace
32.  5:24.90 CuberThomas
33.  5:41.97 Beerwah
34.  8:26.30 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:23.66 AndyMok
2.  3:56.32 ichcubegerne
3.  3:57.42 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  3:58.24 Hargun02
5.  4:20.92 sigalig
6.  4:49.68 Keroma12
7.  5:03.30 gruuby
8.  5:42.13 CB21
9.  7:40.91 One Wheel
10.  8:05.40 Jrg
11.  8:35.67 whatshisbucket
12.  9:40.22 Ayce
13.  12:17.27 Beerwah
14.  22:45.25 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  6:28.00 Mantas U
2.  6:47.81 ichcubegerne
3.  8:05.56 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:20.95 Keroma12
5.  8:31.10 Sub1Hour
6.  8:58.25 CB21
7.  13:21.30 One Wheel
8.  14:10.95 Jrg
9.  15:49.64 Ayce
10.  22:22.99 CT-6666
11.  23:13.26 Beerwah


*Clock*(89)
1.  4.64 2018KEAR02
2.  4.85 Carter Cubes
3.  5.33 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


Spoiler



4.  5.34 Luke Garrett
5.  5.46 MartinN13
6.  5.49 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  5.63 arquillian
8.  5.78 VectorCubes
8.  5.78 Clock_Enthusiast
10.  5.80 dollarstorecubes
11.  5.87 TipsterTrickster 
12.  5.92 Danny Morgan
13.  6.43 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  6.66 DesertWolf
14.  6.66 Charles Jerome
16.  6.80 MattP98
17.  7.07 2019ECKE02
18.  7.18 AndyMok
19.  7.29 2017LAMB06
20.  7.41 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
21.  7.65 Greyson bananas
22.  7.78 InfinityCuber324
23.  8.04 Parist P
24.  8.24 parkertrager
25.  8.26 tsutt099
26.  8.28 zSquirreL
27.  8.42 Parke187
28.  8.48 Tues
29.  8.50 BradenTheMagician
30.  8.69 yoyoyobank3
31.  8.75 Tonester
32.  8.76 OriginalUsername
33.  8.95 qaz
34.  8.97 lilwoaji
35.  9.01 Caíque crispim
36.  9.06 asiahyoo1997
37.  9.23 Raymos Castillo
38.  9.48 Li Xiang
39.  9.63 Nong Quoc Khanh
40.  9.77 rdurette10
41.  9.80 gruuby
42.  9.83 Ayce
43.  10.17 Marcus Siu
44.  10.29 N4C0
44.  10.29 DGCubes
46.  10.31 Max C.
47.  10.48 cuberswoop
48.  10.64 sigalig
49.  10.82 bluishshark
50.  10.89 Sub1Hour
51.  11.25 Jason Tzeng
52.  11.42 qatumciuzacqul
53.  11.51 KarlJagiel
54.  11.78 Panagiotis Christopoulos
55.  11.79 ichcubegerne
56.  11.81 Quixoteace
57.  12.21 Magma Cubing
58.  12.42 CB21
59.  12.45 WizardCM
60.  12.82 Dream Cubing
61.  12.93 Kyle Ho
62.  13.14 ProStar
63.  13.16 JacobLittleton
64.  13.68 Mike Hughey
65.  13.77 leomannen
66.  14.84 abunickabhi
67.  14.85 JustGoodCuber
68.  16.41 ARSCubing
69.  16.45 Caden Fisher
70.  16.52 PortugeeJoe
71.  16.93 any name you wish
72.  16.94 Henry13
73.  17.20 Poorcuber09
74.  17.33 Jacck
75.  17.44 CasperHegt
76.  18.02 Maxematician
77.  18.24 xyzzy
78.  18.25 sporteisvogel
79.  18.39 vilkkuti25
80.  19.56 hotufos
81.  24.17 GeographicalCuber
82.  24.27 d2polld
83.  25.83 Isaiah Scott
84.  26.52 CuberThomas
85.  27.18 Koen van Aller
86.  28.63 whatshisbucket
87.  48.79 EmmaTheCapicorn
88.  1:03.80 kbrune
89.  DNF Ryan Pilat


*Megaminx*(62)
1.  41.21 Hargun02
2.  45.00 Luke Garrett
3.  46.85 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  48.49 AndyMok
5.  48.56 MaksymilianMisiak
6.  48.70 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
7.  49.41 KarlJagiel
8.  51.31 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  52.30 asiahyoo1997
10.  52.47 Fred Lang
11.  53.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  54.03 G2013
13.  54.44 NicsMunari
14.  54.78 arquillian
15.  55.60 OriginalUsername
16.  57.39 DhruvA
17.  1:00.25 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:02.27 Raymos Castillo
19.  1:02.42 agradess2
20.  1:03.00 leomannen
21.  1:03.59 Tues
22.  1:05.15 whatshisbucket
23.  1:05.95 Meow_dasKatze
24.  1:06.48 floqualmie
25.  1:07.48 ichcubegerne
26.  1:08.47 gruuby
27.  1:10.85 Sub1Hour
28.  1:11.33 Parist P
29.  1:13.01 fdskljgrie
30.  1:13.25 c00bmaster
31.  1:13.79 2018KEAR02
32.  1:13.86 tsutt099
33.  1:15.46 50ph14
34.  1:20.04 Marcus Siu
35.  1:21.10 sigalig
36.  1:21.25 beabernardes
37.  1:21.82 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:26.58 rdurette10
39.  1:30.55 CB21
40.  1:32.28 MattP98
41.  1:34.21 nigelthecuber
42.  1:35.65 lumes2121
43.  1:35.70 abunickabhi
44.  1:38.36 d2polld
45.  1:38.41 2019ECKE02
46.  1:42.22 Koen van Aller
47.  1:56.55 hyn
48.  1:59.86 CT-6666
49.  2:06.90 dhafin
50.  2:07.33 qaz
51.  2:27.58 One Wheel
52.  2:53.83 Jacck
53.  3:00.61 Jrg
54.  3:10.44 sporteisvogel
55.  3:45.61 Beerwah
56.  4:01.08 thomas.sch
57.  4:13.85 kbrune
58.  4:44.23 CuberThomas
59.  5:09.46 Krökeldil
60.  DNF InfinityCuber324
60.  DNF Henry13
60.  DNF http_Noel


*Pyraminx*(144)
1.  1.36 Toothcraver55
2.  1.67 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.74 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  1.79 parkertrager
5.  1.80 ElyasCubing
6.  1.84 Jules Graham
7.  2.21 CodingCuber
8.  2.22 Shaun Mack
9.  2.36 remopihel
10.  2.43 BrianJ
11.  2.50 Danny Morgan
12.  2.54 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  2.60 DGCubes
13.  2.60 KarlJagiel
15.  2.68 OriginalUsername
16.  2.72 Charles Jerome
17.  2.78 Mr_Man_I_Am
18.  2.80 Ontricus
19.  2.97 Ryan Pilat
20.  2.99 mariotdias
21.  3.03 Cody_Caston
21.  3.03 BradenTheMagician
23.  3.15 tsutt099
24.  3.18 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
25.  3.23 Adam Chodyniecki
26.  3.25 Caíque crispim
27.  3.31 Luke Garrett
28.  3.36 SpiFunTastic
29.  3.50 Marcus Siu
30.  3.58 WizardCM
31.  3.62 Elijah Rain Phelps
32.  3.64 wearephamily1719
33.  3.81 arquillian
34.  3.86 Tues
35.  4.10 leomannen
36.  4.12 Cubing_Paddy
37.  4.18 AndyMok
38.  4.27 Clock_Enthusiast
39.  4.30 Jason Tzeng
40.  4.31 Parist P
41.  4.49 JacobLittleton
42.  4.58 Raymos Castillo
43.  4.60 derk
44.  4.66 GooseCuber
45.  4.76 Magma Cubing
46.  4.77 Redicubeman
47.  4.83 eyeballboi
48.  4.87 asiahyoo1997
49.  4.88 juanixxds
50.  4.90 CubingWizard
51.  5.07 nigelthecuber
52.  5.09 MartinN13
52.  5.09 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
54.  5.11 lilwoaji
54.  5.11 gruuby
56.  5.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
57.  5.19 Hargun02
58.  5.21 ARSCubing
59.  5.25 Dream Cubing
60.  5.30 Parke187
61.  5.46 N4C0
62.  5.59 Pugalan Aravintan
63.  5.61 2017LAMB06
64.  5.62 Tonester
65.  5.66 SpeedCubeLegend17
66.  5.67 MattP98
67.  5.78 Brendyn Dunagan
68.  5.84 lumes2121
69.  5.90 G2013
70.  5.96 Topher_
71.  5.98 Calumv 
72.  6.02 GWL1000
73.  6.10 InfinityCuber324
74.  6.12 zSquirreL
75.  6.17 Stokey
76.  6.19 c00bmaster
77.  6.23 Isaiah Scott
78.  6.24 Henry13
79.  6.38 Cale S
79.  6.38 agradess2
81.  6.44 Maxematician
82.  6.48 VectorCubes
83.  6.49 Li Xiang
84.  6.55 CB21
85.  6.64 yoyoyobank3
86.  6.71 NongQuocDuy
87.  6.73 rdurette10
88.  6.78 whatshisbucket
89.  7.04 Sub1Hour
90.  7.17 sigalig
91.  7.22 2019ECKE02
92.  7.26 vilkkuti25
93.  7.45 beabernardes
94.  7.80 Noob's Cubes
95.  7.86 Koen van Aller
96.  7.87 Cubing Mania
97.  7.97 Soldier
98.  8.00 EmmaTheCapicorn
99.  8.06 Poorcuber09
100.  8.09 bennettstouder
101.  8.26 abunickabhi
102.  8.31 JustGoodCuber
103.  8.34 Meanjuice
104.  8.39 GeographicalCuber
105.  8.55 Bogdan
106.  8.64 cuberswoop
107.  8.67 EthanMCuber
108.  8.75 pb_cuber
109.  8.88 Kyle Ho
110.  9.05 Mike Hughey
111.  9.12 Tekooo
112.  9.22 Panagiotis Christopoulos
113.  9.42 Hari Hari
114.  9.46 Jany
115.  9.53 ProStar
116.  10.08 Quixoteace
117.  10.27 ichcubegerne
118.  10.56 Cuber987
119.  10.62 yeen
120.  10.71 samuel roveran
121.  10.81 Zacian1516
122.  11.26 brickinapresent
123.  11.46 StopMotionCuber
124.  12.31 Jacck
125.  12.37 Caden Fisher
126.  12.65 sporteisvogel
127.  12.97 UkkoE
128.  13.02 Meow_dasKatze
129.  13.14 robotmania
130.  13.63 CasperHegt
131.  14.12 Somebody0009
132.  14.21 FaTyl
133.  14.25 CuberThomas
134.  14.36 Ravman
135.  15.06 Qzinator
136.  15.11 Joecab 2000
137.  15.65 Chaseycubes
138.  18.76 Cuber.Hello.com
139.  19.18 kbrune
140.  20.22 Krökeldil
141.  25.72 CUBERS123456
142.  26.97 2x2er129
143.  33.60 PortugeeJoe
144.  36.54 Iglesauce


*Square-1*(99)
1.  5.72 Oxzowachi
2.  6.33 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  6.91 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  6.91 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



5.  6.95 EvanWright1
6.  7.12 BrianJ
7.  7.16 Ryan Pilat
8.  8.29 Benjamin Warry
9.  8.58 2019ECKE02
10.  9.06 Charles Jerome
11.  9.18 Shaun Mack
12.  9.28 Danny Morgan
13.  9.45 arquillian
14.  9.91 Cale S
15.  10.07 Marcus Siu
16.  10.54 tsutt099
17.  11.44 BradenTheMagician
18.  11.53 Elijah Rain Phelps
19.  11.73 KarlJagiel
20.  12.18 Luke Garrett
21.  12.81 lilwoaji
22.  13.19 OriginalUsername
22.  13.19 remopihel
24.  13.87 leomannen
25.  14.69 BradyLawrence
26.  14.77 zSquirreL
27.  14.98 Sub1Hour
28.  14.99 AidanNoogie
29.  15.17 whatshisbucket
30.  15.30 Parist P
31.  15.37 Hargun02
32.  15.89 ichcubegerne
33.  16.17 Raymos Castillo
34.  16.38 MichaelNielsen
35.  16.54 Mr_Man_I_Am
36.  16.69 MCuber
37.  16.81 DGCubes
38.  17.07 Nong Quoc Khanh
39.  17.17 JacobLittleton
40.  17.31 derk
41.  17.96 beabernardes
42.  18.25 bluishshark
43.  18.45 sigalig
44.  18.72 AndyMok
45.  18.98 wearephamily1719
46.  19.29 Algovi0812
47.  19.41 Tues
48.  19.42 Pugalan Aravintan
49.  19.95 hyn
50.  20.11 NicsMunari
51.  20.12 CodingCuber
52.  20.32 MattP98
53.  20.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
54.  20.61 qaz
55.  21.26 Lachlan Stephens
56.  21.51 floqualmie
57.  21.61 Dylan Swarts
58.  21.65 Redicubeman
59.  21.94 Nevan J
60.  22.01 Cuber Rhythms
61.  22.05 rdurette10
62.  22.26 Fisko
63.  22.43 G2013
64.  22.67 nigelthecuber
65.  22.94 Tonester
66.  24.16 InfinityCuber324
67.  24.46 WizardCM
68.  25.31 Parke187
69.  25.47 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
70.  26.43 gruuby
71.  26.85 bennettstouder
72.  27.26 asiahyoo1997
73.  27.45 FaTyl
74.  29.05 FishTalons
75.  29.26 eyeballboi
76.  29.51 lumes2121
77.  29.84 Jorian Meeuse
78.  29.90 EthanMCuber
79.  30.14 ARSCubing
80.  30.65 CB21
81.  32.28 Calumv 
82.  32.87 Magma Cubing
83.  33.06 yoyoyobank3
84.  33.41 Henry13
85.  35.34 Ravman
86.  35.41 Poorcuber09
87.  38.54 Meow_dasKatze
88.  45.24 Isaiah Scott
89.  49.19 Hazwi
90.  50.06 sporteisvogel
91.  1:04.03 GWL1000
92.  1:05.13 Jacck
93.  1:14.21 Tekooo
94.  1:27.87 Ayce
95.  3:16.84 kbrune
96.  DNF any name you wish
96.  DNF JustGoodCuber
96.  DNF cuberswoop
96.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Skewb*(120)
1.  2.05 Legomanz
2.  2.34 Cody_Caston
3.  2.87 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.94 BrianJ
5.  3.01 Pugalan Aravintan
6.  3.17 Nong Quoc Khanh
7.  3.30 KarlJagiel
8.  3.33 tsutt099
9.  3.69 Cale S
10.  3.78 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
11.  3.97 Redicubeman
12.  4.07 any name you wish
13.  4.13 MichaelNielsen
14.  4.14 Tues
15.  4.24 Shaun Mack
16.  4.26 nigelthecuber
17.  4.32 OriginalUsername
18.  4.36 Magma Cubing
19.  4.39 DhruvA
20.  4.40 Luke Garrett
21.  4.54 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  4.60 VectorCubes
23.  4.69 derk
24.  4.72 hotufos
25.  4.88 AndyMok
26.  4.91 Hargun02
27.  4.92 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  4.96 lilwoaji
29.  5.03 leomannen
30.  5.13 2018KEAR02
31.  5.22 bluishshark
32.  5.28 Raymos Castillo
33.  5.36 Parist P
34.  5.39 Dream Cubing
35.  5.40 Marcus Siu
36.  5.47 Ryan Pilat
37.  5.49 2019ECKE02
38.  5.62 InfinityCuber324
39.  5.67 Mr_Man_I_Am
40.  5.73 Caíque crispim
41.  5.77 Lachlan Stephens
42.  5.85 WizardCM
43.  5.90 Greyson bananas
44.  5.91 BradenTheMagician
45.  5.93 Parke187
46.  5.99 Calumv 
47.  6.09 arquillian
48.  6.10 cuberswoop
49.  6.12 floqualmie
50.  6.15 lumes2121
51.  6.23 N4C0
52.  6.27 DGCubes
53.  6.29 MattP98
54.  6.33 sigalig
55.  6.34 ichcubegerne
56.  6.43 G2013
57.  6.46 JacobLittleton
58.  6.47 qaz
59.  6.48 NongQuocDuy
60.  6.59 MCuber
61.  6.61 ARSCubing
62.  6.65 zSquirreL
63.  6.81 abunickabhi
64.  6.86 Sub1Hour
64.  6.86 Tonester
66.  6.90 Clock_Enthusiast
67.  6.98 gruuby
68.  7.03 Jason Tzeng
69.  7.29 Lukz
70.  7.32 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
71.  7.44 CB21
72.  7.82 Isaiah Scott
73.  7.96 2x2er129
74.  8.60 Panagiotis Christopoulos
74.  8.60 Poorcuber09
76.  8.65 EmmaTheCapicorn
77.  8.74 whatshisbucket
77.  8.74 agradess2
79.  9.02 Bogdan
80.  9.07 Swagrid
80.  9.07 asiahyoo1997
82.  9.41 Meow_dasKatze
83.  9.44 Stokey
84.  9.55 GooseCuber
85.  9.61 rlnninja44
86.  9.97 EthanMCuber
86.  9.97 Kyle Ho
88.  10.03 yoyoyobank3
89.  10.06 Mike Hughey
90.  10.07 yeen
91.  10.19 Li Xiang
92.  10.53 Cubing_Paddy
93.  10.84 FaTyl
94.  10.89 samuel roveran
95.  11.20 2017LAMB06
95.  11.20 Jaco Momberg 
97.  11.38 Cuber987
98.  11.91 Tekooo
99.  11.99 CasperHegt
100.  12.71 vilkkuti25
101.  12.93 Caden Fisher
102.  12.99 Meanjuice
103.  13.63 Qzinator
104.  13.72 Koen van Aller
105.  14.22 pb_cuber
106.  14.23 GuiltyLizard698
107.  14.29 Jany
108.  16.42 sporteisvogel
109.  17.45 Ravman
110.  17.83 Cuber.Hello.com
111.  18.47 Chaseycubes
112.  18.61 kbrune
113.  21.35 Zacian1516
114.  22.02 Soldier
115.  22.26 ProStar
116.  23.06 Jacck
117.  24.34 CuberThomas
118.  39.44 Iglesauce
119.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
119.  DNF MartinN13


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  21.47 NicsMunari
2.  24.95 WizardCM
3.  26.32 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  26.99 whatshisbucket
5.  27.08 DGCubes
6.  27.83 Luke Garrett
7.  32.13 gruuby
8.  37.63 CB21
9.  58.84 yeen
10.  2:50.52 kbrune
11.  7:39.09 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:28.51 OriginalUsername
2.  4:11.95 dollarstorecubes
3.  4:28.15 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  4:31.03 derk
5.  5:06.98 gruuby
6.  6:02.62 Fisko
7.  7:01.88 whatshisbucket
8.  7:53.87 Poorcuber09
9.  9:04.29 ErezE
10.  11:16.00 Ayce
11.  12:01.80 Jacck
12.  14:37.07 kbrune


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  5.98 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.23 DGCubes
3.  12.50 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  13.77 MichaelNielsen
5.  16.60 Luke Garrett
6.  18.46 Magma Cubing
7.  19.22 EmmaTheCapicorn
8.  21.02 gruuby
9.  21.93 TheReasonableCuber
10.  27.09 CB21
11.  29.94 Mike Hughey
12.  30.22 bennettstouder
13.  32.35 FaTyl
14.  38.02 GeographicalCuber
15.  38.43 Jacck
16.  43.25 Caden Fisher
17.  2:03.61 kbrune


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  24.99 DGCubes
2.  31.08 WizardCM
3.  36.19 Homeschool Cubing


Spoiler



4.  37.98 MichaelNielsen
5.  44.85 whatshisbucket
6.  47.74 gruuby
7.  1:06.53 One Wheel
8.  1:08.43 Jacck
9.  1:13.02 CB21
10.  1:16.36 cuberswoop


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  7.34 Soldier
2.  19.09 Li Xiang
3.  26.33 ProStar


Spoiler



4.  26.60 Bogdan
5.  30.20 FaTyl
6.  32.96 floqualmie
7.  42.19 Jason Tzeng
8.  51.83 Sub1Hour
9.  1:10.50 PortugeeJoe
10.  3:09.52 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  37.66 WoowyBaby
2.  47.45 xyzzy
3.  51.06 any name you wish


Spoiler



4.  61.61 kbrune
5.  71.00 Ravman
6.  DNF remopihel
6.  DNF AndyMok
6.  DNF PiEquals3.14


*Mirror Blocks*(15)
1.  13.55 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.94 Valken
3.  24.01 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  24.16 Haya_Mirror
5.  33.16 gruuby
6.  47.87 WizardCM
7.  52.23 juanixxds
7.  52.23 FaTyl
9.  56.75 Cuber.Hello.com
10.  59.37 CB21
11.  1:11.13 abunickabhi
12.  1:16.64 Hari Hari
13.  1:44.61 Quixoteace
14.  1:54.29 Caden Fisher
15.  2:16.04 yeen


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:36.81 DGCubes
2.  4:58.55 thomas.sch
3.  6:00.88 whatshisbucket

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(10)
1.  25.59 SpeedyOctahedron
2.  25.61 edd_dib
3.  40.40 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  45.63 Raymos Castillo
5.  47.17 Tx789
6.  1:01.92 zSquirreL
7.  1:09.44 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
8.  1:13.98 xyzzy
9.  1:28.50 DGCubes
10.  2:47.76 One Wheel



*Contest results*(303)
1.  1558 Luke Garrett
2.  1549 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
3.  1480 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1348 AndyMok
5.  1271 asiahyoo1997
6.  1261 Parist P
7.  1220 leomannen
8.  1218 Tues
9.  1209 Charles Jerome
10.  1178 KarlJagiel
11.  1167 tsutt099
11.  1167 Marcus Siu
13.  1153 MichaelNielsen
14.  1148 WizardCM
15.  1144 BradenTheMagician
16.  1140 ichcubegerne
17.  1135 Hargun02
18.  1130 sigalig
19.  1128 Ryan Pilat
20.  1070 G2013
21.  1064 Raymos Castillo
22.  1044 Dream Cubing
23.  1034 gruuby
24.  919 NongQuocDuy
25.  880 Caíque crispim
26.  875 BrianJ
27.  848 Lachlan Stephens
28.  842 derk
29.  833 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  813 Danny Morgan
31.  803 abunickabhi
32.  795 qaz
33.  793 CB21
34.  784 lilwoaji
35.  779 juanixxds
36.  777 DhruvA
37.  776 MattP98
38.  759 nigelthecuber
39.  756 zSquirreL
40.  754 remopihel
41.  753 Ontricus
42.  750 Tonester
43.  739 lumes2121
44.  734 DGCubes
45.  727 Sub1Hour
46.  724 Adam Chodyniecki
47.  720 Redicubeman
48.  717 2019ECKE02
49.  709 Brendyn Dunagan
50.  707 Mantas U
51.  704 Calumv 
52.  703 Parke187
53.  693 MCuber
54.  685 2017LAMB06
55.  682 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
56.  654 Magma Cubing
57.  650 Cale S
57.  650 CodingCuber
59.  649 turtwig
60.  646 any name you wish
61.  639 agradess2
62.  619 whatshisbucket
62.  619 ARSCubing
64.  617 Mr_Man_I_Am
65.  613 fdskljgrie
66.  610 beabernardes
67.  608 Greyson bananas
68.  605 NicsMunari
69.  604 dollarstorecubes
70.  602 2018KEAR02
71.  601 Dylan Swarts
72.  598 VectorCubes
73.  591 arquillian
73.  591 JacobLittleton
75.  586 Shaun Mack
75.  586 InfinityCuber324
77.  569 AidanNoogie
78.  559 parkertrager
79.  554 Isaiah Scott
80.  550 Pugalan Aravintan
81.  546 FaTyl
82.  523 Max C.
83.  519 bennettstouder
84.  518 Chris Van Der Brink
85.  516 yoyoyobank3
86.  502 baseballjello67
87.  499 MartinN13
87.  499 CubingWizard
89.  496 rdurette10
90.  495 Utkarsh Ashar
90.  495 cuberswoop
92.  494 JustGoodCuber
93.  486 bbbbbbbowen
94.  482 SpeedyReedy
95.  477 wearephamily1719
96.  476 mariotdias
97.  473 Nong Quoc Khanh
98.  470 Koen van Aller
99.  462 TheReasonableCuber
100.  455 floqualmie
100.  455 xyzzy
102.  453 KDJ
103.  450 Topher_
104.  446 KingWilwin16
105.  445 Puppet09
105.  445 Meow_dasKatze
107.  439 bluishshark
108.  431 Cody_Caston
109.  419 Nevan J
110.  418 Henry13
111.  405 Maxematician
112.  403 Kyle Ho
113.  400 JakeAK
114.  399 Ravman
114.  399 Swagrid
116.  388 Li Xiang
116.  388 Cubing Mania
118.  385 ProStar
119.  380 Poorcuber09
119.  380 LeviGibson
121.  377 Bogdan
122.  374 hyn
122.  374 Fred Lang
124.  370 Jason Tzeng
125.  360 SpiFunTastic
126.  359 kbrune
127.  356 yeen
128.  350 Clock_Enthusiast
128.  350 eyeballboi
130.  349 Cuber2s
131.  344 Sawyer
132.  342 superkitkat106
133.  336 d2polld
134.  330 NathanaelCubes
134.  330 Keroma12
136.  329 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
137.  328 Legomanz
138.  324 sporteisvogel
139.  316 Ayce
140.  315 Fisko
141.  313 ican97
142.  309 vilkkuti25
143.  308 KamTheCuber
144.  305 Noob's Cubes
145.  303 Jacck
146.  301 GooseCuber
147.  298 N4C0
148.  297 c00bmaster
149.  294 Jammy
150.  293 CT-6666
151.  288 Ordway Persyn
152.  287 20luky3
153.  281 FishTalons
153.  281 qatumciuzacqul
155.  278 TipsterTrickster 
156.  266 SpeedCubeLegend17
157.  264 BradyLawrence
158.  259 stanley chapel
158.  259 Cubing_Paddy
160.  252 Stokey
161.  251 theit07
162.  250 ExultantCarn
163.  248 One Wheel
164.  247 pb_cuber
165.  245 Meanjuice
166.  244 Caden Fisher
167.  240 Zeke Mackay
168.  239 Benul
169.  237 pjk
170.  235 CuberThomas
171.  234 David ep
172.  233 dhafin
172.  233 FishyIshy
174.  230 Panagiotis Christopoulos
174.  230 Tekooo
174.  230 Jaco Momberg 
177.  229 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
178.  228 cuberkid10
179.  224 EthanMCuber
180.  222 Nihahhat
181.  220 Jrg
181.  220 Quixoteace
183.  219 NotMeCubes
184.  215 samuel roveran
185.  214 PiEquals3.14
186.  212 Ssiא
187.  208 CubeLub3r
188.  207 Athervus
189.  203 rlnninja44
190.  202 Caleb Rogers
190.  202 Elijah Rain Phelps
192.  200 Garf
193.  197 Hazwi
194.  194 Ivanko_UA
194.  194 EmmaTheCapicorn
196.  193 Hari Hari
197.  192 Cube for Thewan
198.  190 drpfisherman
199.  187 Johnathan Young
200.  183 CryptoConnor
200.  183 GuiltyLizard698
202.  181 GeographicalCuber
202.  181 50ph14
204.  178 A_Fast
205.  176 CasperHegt
206.  175 Nitin Kumar 2018
206.  175 Somebody0009
208.  174 breadears
209.  172 Joecab 2000
210.  164 Lukz
210.  164 Timona
212.  160 Scrambled
213.  154 TheSilverBeluga
214.  152 CUBERS123456
215.  150 Mike Hughey
216.  148 Dimitry
217.  146 PCCuber
217.  146 Toothcraver55
217.  146 Running for cube
220.  142 Cuber987
220.  142 ElyasCubing
220.  142 robotmania
223.  141 Jules Graham
223.  141 Krökeldil
223.  141 Soldier
226.  139 DesertWolf
227.  138 brad711
228.  137 MatsBergsten
229.  135 2x2er129
230.  132 Qzinator
231.  131 trangium
232.  128 LwBigcubes
233.  126 Natemophi
234.  125 hotufos
235.  121 GWL1000
236.  117 Jany
237.  115 Beerwah
238.  114 ErezE
239.  113 WoowyBaby
239.  113 imapickle07
239.  113 Algovi0812
242.  110 GrettGrett
243.  109 espeed
244.  108 elimescube
244.  108 IsekaiMe
246.  103 Rubika-37-021204
246.  103 Oxzowachi
248.  100 pranavAR
248.  100 Christopher Fandrich
250.  99 EvanWright1
251.  96 Benjamin Warry
251.  96 calvinhart
253.  91 padddi
254.  90 Carter Cubes
255.  89 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
256.  83 great cuber
257.  82 tungsten
258.  81 Penguinocuber
259.  80 Lord brainy
260.  78 UkkoE
261.  77 WTFperm
262.  76 Christopher Crnjak
263.  75 arbivara
263.  75 StopMotionCuber
265.  73 Cuber.Hello.com
266.  68 thomas.sch
267.  67 FeelTheBeat
268.  66 Nash171
269.  62 MaksymilianMisiak
270.  59 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
271.  57 filmip
272.  54 myoder
273.  52 1davey29
274.  51 Zacian1516
274.  51 riovqn
276.  44 Cuber Rhythms
277.  39 NoSekt
278.  38 SuperCrafter51
279.  37 Iglesauce
280.  32 jordi_frei
281.  31 PortugeeJoe
282.  30 brickinapresent
283.  29 Chaseycubes
284.  27 Jorian Meeuse
285.  24 John Benwell
285.  24 wgisme
287.  21 Lutz_P
288.  20 edlich
289.  18 chathuka
290.  17 Valken
291.  15 Haya_Mirror
292.  14 SpeedyOctahedron
292.  14 Heidi
294.  13 edd_dib
294.  13 Sean Hartman
294.  13 JailtonMendes
294.  13 http_Noel
298.  12 Homeschool Cubing
298.  12 Kit Clement
300.  10 HelgeBerlin
300.  10 Tx789
302.  8 Brendan Bakker
303.  6 Fischlein


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2022)

303 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 42!

That means our winner this week is *Tonester!* Congratulations!!


----------

